# "Body by Pain"



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2002)

*Just a Journal*

...w/ no real goal 

It was so awesome to get back in the gym, I wanted to work everything at once, lol. 

1. Squats, 4 sets....12, 10, 8, 6
2a. SLDL, 3 sets....10, 10, 8, 8
2b. Toe press, 3 sets....20, 18, 15
3a. Leg press, 3 sets....6, 8, 10
3b. Seated calf raise, 3 sets....18, 15, 14

And 8 minutes on the stairmaster to pay for my sins of yesterday and the day before 

P.S....driving a stick shift after legs ain't funny  my legs were shaking & quivering all over the place.....such beautiful Pain


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

New journal?!?!

Good, I kept getting lost in the old one


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey girl! I know how ya feel about wanting to workout everything when you get back in the gym after being gone for awhile or after some cheats! 

Lol.... I bet your legs were shaking..Sometimes I can't walk down the stairs at our gym after a leg workout..u gotta watch to make sure nobodys looking at you stubblin' down, holding the rails!!
have a great day!!!


----------



## Preacher (Apr 30, 2002)

> my legs were shaking & quivering all over the place


Oh, that's why you barely made it to the car!

Good thing I brought my camera!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh I love your new Locatin name!! LoL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Preacher (Apr 30, 2002)

Exhausted women ... you gotta lov'em !!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

No way that's W8... W8 has MUCH nicer legs!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

i must agree with butterfly!  much nicer.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Just a Journal*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> my legs were shaking & quivering all over the place.....such beautiful Pain



It's called Painsure Baby, the Pleasure of Pain! 


I was expecting a Journal called "Body by Pain", butt I quess that's Cumming? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Just a Journal*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> It's called Painsure Baby, the Pleasure of Pain!
> ...









 I'm a dork, how could I not think of BBP!!!

Painsure....well then gimme more Painsure!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> 
> Oh, that's why you barely made it to the car!
> 
> Good thing I brought my camera!



Damn, I wish that was my car! Is that someone you know Preacher, she's . Nothin' better than long wavy dark hair.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Just a Journal*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not sure you could handle too much Painsure, being depleted and all

My guess is that you WOOD tap early


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Just a Journal*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ain't depleted anymore.....bring it!  My quads are killing me already...but I ain't tapping yet!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

hey - how'd you DO that?  change the name?  love this one by the way.

moderator only kind of privilege?  lol

by the way - requests are coming in for before pics (over in mandypumpkins journal)


----------



## Preacher (Apr 30, 2002)

> Is that someone you know ?


Nope, most women I know look like more like this (wavy black hair included  ):


----------



## Robboe (Apr 30, 2002)

What are toe presses?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

for calves on leg press machine.  you just put the balls of your feet on the platform and then raise up on toes.

oops - probably should have let w8 answer that one.  i think i'm right though.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 30, 2002)

Ah, i see. Never heard of them referred to as that though.

Muchos gracias


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2002)

WTF?...you people complain about the length of my journal...it's got 17 replies and only 4 are mine! LMAO!  

...and I'm not sure about the before pics, lol...they're really before and I'm pretty sure that'd just be way too embarassing


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

Ok....dammit  I've put all my goodies in the freezer where they won't tempt me....if I have carbs today I'm going to kick my own ass!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok....dammit  I've put all my goodies in the freezer where they won't tempt me....if I have carbs today I'm going to kick my own ass!



I'll be glad to lick, kick, beat (Umm BEAT), treat, ride, slide, 

drive, ....anything you ASS  anytime, anyplace,,,,NO MORE 

CHEATING! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

Ok...done...cheating is out of my system, I'm back on track...though w/ threats (promises?) like that DP I'm tempted to go back to cheating 

Meal 1

2 coffee...flavoured 
3 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein

Meal 2

6 egg whites
2 yolks

Meal 3, post workout

can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1/2 grapefruit
mixed veggies
....and, believe it or not, I'm still hungry *looking for something else to eat!*

Nibbling.....2 oz chicken, 10 almonds 

Meal 4

2 oz chicken
1 egg
3 whites
1 tbsp peanut butter
1/2 green pepper

Was nibbling on:

1 oz cheese
8 almonds
bout 1/2 cup fibre one so I decided to add a srving of protein & broccoli and call it a meal, lol.....so that was meal 5 

Meal 6

1 can tuna
2 tsp olive oil
mixed w/ veggies

Totals: 1957 cals, 100 fat, 60 carb, 214 protein.....I'm pretty sure I'll eat something else before I go to bed too, lol.

Damn...I can eat a lot 

Water = 6 litres

Started creatine yesterday.

I think my overfeeding the past couple days has totally bumped my metabolism up ...I go 2 hrs and I'm freaking starving!

Did chest/tris today....thought about doing cardio, then stopped thinking about it , butt I do have to start training for this obstacle course so I will start cardio tomorrow...it would be nice if it were nice out!

I've lost a lot of strength and it totally pisses me off, especially after specifically working on it over the winter....I'm so not working volume for a while!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...done...cheating is out of my system, I'm back on track...though w/ threats (promises?) like that DP I'm tempted to go back to cheating
> I think my overfeeding the past couple days has totally bumped my metabolism up ...I go 2 hrs and I'm freaking starving!



Then we will have to work on a REWARD system!   

Another sign is getting warm (and tingley) after eating (while eating in your case Princess)?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

Would Painsure be my reward?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2002)

AS MUCH as you can handle Baby

(me thinks her eyes are bigger than her ???)


DP


----------



## CLPgold (May 1, 2002)

Good job w8b .  You need the fuel too.

I'm not completely on track yet.  Im' overeating at some meals, and at others just snacking on my quick sugar fruits w/no back up protein.  Still all good food.  And my muskles are pumped, but I don't want to go too overboard and have to diet my ass off in the end.

I'm checkin out another gym on Friday with Wil.  It's owned by GoodLife now, but used to be Gold's.  Still the same people, different name and owner.  I hear there's lots of big boyz there.  Some hotties I've never seen before.  Hence, my trip to another gym hehe.

I hear ya on the metabolism thing.  Ever since I started eating more again Saturday night, I'm hot all the time.  I'm breaking a sweat right now just typing.  Usually it takes me a good 20min to even break a sweat doing cardio, and I very rarely sweat while weight training.  Well now I'm just roasting like a chicken 24hr a day.  Especially at night.


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

Oh I'm not on track yet either...I think I'm slipping into a restless depression, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2002)

*May 2*

Okay, well, I have no will power left, I hope I find it soon or I'm gonna be real sorry. Starting my training today for the obstacle course, Jas is moving this week (  ) so I'm not sure if I'll get my training program from him.....but it's okay, since I already know basically what he'd have me do, lol.

Meal 1

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
1 yolk

Water = 1 litre

 My cardio sucks...I say it everytime, I'M NOT DROPPING CARDIO anymore. Damn, it freaken well almost killed me!

12 very light minutes of elliptical...just a warm up cause my legs are soooo sore.

15 minutes IIIT...(that's Insufficient Intensity Interval Training  ) on the stepper....30 sec intervals.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2002)

I WOOD be glad to train your CANDY ASS! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I WOOD be glad to train your CANDY ASS!
> 
> DP



Well lemme see what ya got then!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Well lemme see what ya got then!



OK, obstacle course?  Let's eliminate some OBSTACLES first, make it easier....

Get rid of can't, NO, won't, don't, shouldn't, not tonight mmafter, etc! 

Maybe this board needs the Inhibitin scale? LOL

Joking aside, we need to deilneate the requirements, your strengths (typing and BS) and weaknesses
(DP &j and baking), before we can delevop a kick (your) ass training program! 

So, spit it out? (you do that don't you) 


DP


----------



## Pitboss (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My cardio sucks...I say it everytime, I'M NOT DROPPING CARDIO anymore. Damn, it freaken well almost killed me!
> 
> 12 very light minutes of elliptical...just a warm up cause my legs are soooo sore.
> ...




and the crap you used to give me for only doing 20 minutes!!!! LMAO!!!! 

Let's get in gear.. maybe some stadium steps is what you need to get your ass moving????


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> and the crap you used to give me for only doing 20 minutes!!!! LMAO!!!!
> 
> Let's get in gear.. maybe some stadium steps is what you need to get your ass moving????




LOL! I know  .....I would so love to run the stadium steps butt it's been raining for days and it's freaking cold


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> OK, obstacle course?  Let's eliminate some OBSTACLES first, make it easier....
> ...



Um....I think the Inhibition scale is NOT for this board! lol

Strengths...typing & BS....hey! I have other strengths!  I've got a good strong grip....that'll be good for grabbing hold of things....like the cargo net and the monkey bars  

I'm also light on my feet, which is good for running, and my legs are strong, also good for running and starts. And my cardio, even though it sucks by my standards, is higher than average and I will gain it back fast.

Weaknesses...DP &j and baking...coincedentally, I was just baking...it's a damn good thing I know how to bake w/o sugar  ...other weaknesses....I have friggen lost a lot of upper body strength since 'bodybuilding' instead of 'strength training'....this is going to take a while to bring up again. This is a major weakness considering everything is about upper body strength!

And...cha, I'm adaptable now, I can spit or ......not


----------



## Pitboss (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_LOL! I know  .....I would so love to run the stadium steps butt it's been raining for days and it's freaking cold



yeah and your point is???


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Um....I think the Inhibition scale is NOT for this board! lol
> ...



Excellent!

You apparently have some talents!   Your upper body will cum back quickly (Butt not as fast as your lower body will cum..errr...back)

Also very glad to hear you have trained your spit reflexes so well, lol  Adaptable, pliable, flexible, all
good things!

Now about thse obstacles?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> yeah and your point is???



What the hell are you crying about, lol...you don't wanna run the stadium steps do you?


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> ...



Oh yeah...flexibility is a plus too, lol 

Obstacles, other than already stated  include:

6, 8, 10 ft walls w/o ropes, a 14-ft wall w/ a rope, monkey bars, tires, running across a balance beam, sliding under tables, cargo net, carrying jugs or sandbags, maze of tires & tubes, sliding across a parallel bar, and whatever else they can come up w/, lol!


----------



## Pitboss (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What the hell are you crying about, lol...you don't wanna run the stadium steps do you?



Oh hell no!!! That's cardio and the only cardio I do is horizontal!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh hell no!!! That's cardio and the only cardio I do is horizontal!!



...that's what I thought!


----------



## w8lifter (May 3, 2002)

22 minutes of better-than-yesterday cardio 

My gym officially sucks ass and I have to find a new one 

...now if I could just keep myself busy the rest of the day and on track w/ my diet I'd be a happy cookie....oops, wrong word...I'd be a happy flax seed


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2002)

Alright...so I had an eye-opening workout today...somewhere along the way I have lost who I am, so I'm going to spend the next couple of weeks getting back to what I need to do...I will stop skipping the dojo, I will begin strength -training, I will become an ass-kicking machine once again!

That is all.


----------



## CLPgold (May 4, 2002)

Yahoo!  Well hurry up and find yourself would ya!?  LOL.

I can't wait to see you in July.  You're gonna rock baby!


----------



## Pitboss (May 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Alright...so I had an eye-opening workout today...somewhere along the way I have lost who I am, so I'm going to spend the next couple of weeks getting back to what I need to do...I will stop skipping the dojo, I will begin strength -training, I will become an ass-kicking machine once again!
> 
> That is all.



Oh I hate that. But when it does happen to me I just reach down my pants and........... uh find myself


----------



## mmafiter (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Alright...so I had an eye-opening workout today...somewhere along the way I have lost who I am, so I'm going to spend the next couple of weeks getting back to what I need to do...I will stop skipping the dojo, I will begin strength -training, I will become an ass-kicking machine once again!
> 
> That is all.



That was a brutal workout. And I don't mean brutal in a good way. I couldn't believe how much you lost in a few short months. It's like you're a totally different person; no focus, no intensity, flighty.......(scratches chin)....Nope I don't like it one bit. 

The muscles look nice, but they're pretty much useless. Not much point in my opinion. 

I think we will do the bleachers tomorrow, just to kick your ass back into gear.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> 
> The muscles look nice, but they're pretty much useless. Not much point in my opinion.




I'm in total agreement about focus and intensity!  However, I do 

want to point out, muscles tone and definition isn't what makes 

one a "Candy Ass" 


I would think your "Bedroom Visuals" would make living with a 

Pussy acceptable? 


(Give W8 time, she WILL have both (I know your thinking Muscular Pussy at this point..... no I mean be a "Kick Ass" Pussy)

DP


----------



## mmafiter (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I would think your "Bedroom Visuals" would make living with a
> Pussy acceptable?
> ...



Hmmmmm......I don't get what your trying to say here.


----------



## realdeal (May 5, 2002)

I like the new Avatar


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> I like the new Avatar



And I like yours! Awesome RD!


----------



## mmafiter (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> And I like yours! Awesome RD!



Hey! I thought he was talking to ME!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I WOOD be glad to train your CANDY ASS!
> DP




I need my CANDY ASS trained too......LOL


----------



## Eggs (May 6, 2002)

Hey w8, any chance you can get a few days on the Ohhh Course before the comp?  Thats the best way to train for them as they all have their little sticking points and if you can get used to the course it will make it that much easier for you.  The first run is generally the slowest IMO.

A good workout to help on the walls w/ropes and other obstacles with ropes is to hang a 25ft section of rope from a tree and climb it 4 or 5 times a day.  Utilize your legs to assist your arms (unless your strong enough to use only upper body, only known a few guys that could do that on a 30ft section of rope).

Plyometrics wouldnt hurt, possibly add a bit of spring to your movement.

Cargo nets are fun, stay away from the middle as it generally sags more (unless its pulled very taut).

btw, who is hosting the Obstacle Course?

and good luck with your training!  

Eggs


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the tips Eggs! The O/C won't be set up until the day of the competition...but they do allow you to run through it before it starts.

I'm not actually worried much about the ropes & the cargo net...I've done both before and know I can do them pretty well. Believe it or not I'm worried about the damn monkey bars, lol! I've never been able to swing across them properly and the ones at the o/c are on an incline...making it even more difficult 

I do plan on incorporating plyometrics as well. I do that as a warm up to running stairs.

WNSO is hosting the O/C...they got quite a good description of it on their website


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

Okay...so I guess I can update my journal now since I've kinda got back on track...not 100%, I tried depleting and I'm still just enjoying carbs too much, lol, but at least I'm back to regularly scheduled meals.

I'm eating shitloads of food, doing shitloads of cardio, and taking creatine...I'm hoping that it's all going to balance itself out so that I'm just maintaining what I've got 

Went to the gym...it's really becoming brutal...no fuking radio even...I went searching for new gyms yesterday...tell me, do all women's gyms suck ...the free weight area was the size of my bathroom, yet there were like 50 cardio machines, and I won't even get into the body composition of the freaking trainers! Anyway...I'm still searching.

Did chest/tri/abs today...feeling stronger for sure, fewer exercises, more sets, lower reps & heavier weights...me likes  ...forgot to do my cardio   lol

Meal 1

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/3 cup oats
1 srving protein (prolab sucks)
1 slice stone ground whole grain bread
1/2 tbsp p/b

Meal 2

6 oz spaghetti squash (this is my new favourite food, it rocks!)
3 oz xtra lean ground beef
3 egg whites

Meal 3 (post w/o)

1.25 srving protein (prolab still sucks)
1/3 cup oats
1 tbsp peanut butter
1 cup mixed salad w/ oil&vinegar

Meal 4

can of tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1 oz chicken
1 cup mixed veggies w/ oil&vinegar

(taste-testing....see below, lol!)


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...forgot to do my cardio   lol



Forgot??? How did you forget to do cardio??? Cum on fess up!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Forgot??? How did you forget to do cardio??? Cum on fess up!!!!



Eh? I did I swear...I was totally pissed about how much my gym sucks that I walked right out after w8's...didn't realize till I got home that I was supposed to do some, lol


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Eh? I did I swear...I was totally pissed about how much my gym sucks that I walked right out after w8's...didn't realize till I got home that I was supposed to do some, lol



Well I guess you could always wake your biatch up and get a little cardio in.. what 5 minutes tops??? he he


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

lol...that was harsh  lmao!


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lol...that was harsh  lmao!



Yeah it was huh? Okay benefit of the doubt... 10 minutes


----------



## mmafiter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Yeah it was huh? Okay benefit of the doubt... 10 minutes





And w8, way to defend me there babe!


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> And w8, way to defend me there babe!



Hey she did.. at least regarding the 5 minute rate!!! LOL


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

lmao!  ...I defended you when you needed to be


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao!  ...I defended you when you needed to be




Oh damn now that's gonna hurt.... !!


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

SOMEBODY GET ME OUTTA THE KITCHEN!   God damn if I could find somebody who could cook as good as I can bake I'd be a happy camper!

Alright...I've nibbled the equivalent of probably 3 oatmeal cookies...and of course had to taste test my banana bread 

I'm gonna open my own specialty store....BB bakery's


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

Shaddup PB...you started this, lol!

Biatch?....biatch, are you ok snookums? I'm jus' playin' wit ya


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Shaddup PB...you started this, lol!
> 
> Biatch?....biatch, are you ok snookums? I'm jus' playin' wit ya



Ahh... kisses??? Hugs?? Licks??? he he


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2002)

No wonder people get confused when W8 says "Look at my journal 

Point to remember, don't link this!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> No wonder people get confused when W8 says "Look at my journal
> ...



Hmmm....you could be referring to all the OT posts...butt I'm guessing your referring to the diet  lol


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2002)

*May 8*

Supinated CG Chins: 1 set of 4, then 5 sets of 2 w/ a 20-second eccentric

Plate-loaded Rows: 5 sets 6

Alternating DB Curls: 3 sets....8, 8, 6

One Arm DB Rows: 5 sets 6

Standing EZ-bar curls: 3 sets 8, 7, 6

25 minutes Moderate on the elliptical w/ a few high-intensity intervals thrown in.

Tried stretching....I'm pretty sure I pulled a muscle in my left leg, (either groin or hamstring or something around there lol)  my first day back training last week...I guess a little too excited, lol....I thought maybe it was just a minor pull or something, but I can't stretch it at all w/o Pain.....FUQ!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *May 8*
> 
> 
> ...




Have no fear, Pain is here!;D

Vicinity of the groin (do women have groins? lol), Mmmm, My 

Specialty  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> (do women have groins? lol),
> 
> DP



LOL....I don't know...your the Dr....you tell me  Do you need to inspect it to give me your professional diagnosis?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> LOL....I don't know...your the Dr....you tell me  Do you need to inspect it to give me your professional diagnosis?



My initial diagnosis is that you dammage a pelvic floor muscle, with closer inspection, I could determine whether internal massage WOOD be beneficial!  

Maybe some gentle stretching, some pelvic girdle rotation, a lot of deep tissue massage and manipulation, and many times it helps to have your boo-boo kissed! 

Of course, we'll use ice too!



DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2002)

lol @ boo-boo  butt um...the ice sounds kinda cool  and yeah so's the massage part


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2002)

*May 8, Diet*

Meal 1

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein

Meal 2

6 egg whites
2 yolks

Meal 3, PWO

1.5 srving protein
1/4 cup blueberries
2 tsp flax
5 oz sweet potato

Meal 4

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp peanut butter
2 cups mixed veggies w/ oil&vinegar
2 beer while I was cooking dinner 

Meal 5

1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2% mixed w/
1 tsp flax & olives
Eggplant/cottage cheese casserole thingy....it was yummy, I'm gonna post the recipe 

Meal 6

3 oz chicken
1 tbsp peanut butter

.....okay, so still not awesome but better! Would have been a lot better w/o the beer, lol.

Total: 2001 cals,  70 fat, 91 carb, 196 protein

Water....shitloads....j/k, I lost track...about 6 litres


----------



## fraziej1 (May 9, 2002)

A couple of beers?  Did you see my confession today???

cottage cheese on a very limited basis right?
I would love your recipe, I like cottage cheese.
Looks a little weak on the protein huh?.


----------



## CLPgold (May 9, 2002)

I miss beer.      I haven't had any since Sunday.  And my parents are here this weekend and frown upon drinking.   

w8 your diet looks pretty darn good considering the next comp isn't til July.  I'm feasting these days.  All good stuff.  I have to have some protein bars though.  I'm going to desginate all Friday's protein bar binge day.  I'm gonna invest in some soy and some whey powder soon too.


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by fraziej1 *_
> A couple of beers?  Did you see my confession today???
> 
> cottage cheese on a very limited basis right?
> ...



I'll post the recipe when I've got time...it tastes almost like a BB version of Lasagne 

I don't consider 200gram of protein weak though, lol....it's about what I normally get.


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

Ok, I posted that recipe here if anyone's interested.

Did legs today.....

5 sets squats....10, 8, 6, 6, 3...increase in weight each set, ATF w/ perfect form <----I just had to put that cause there's this chick there that lifts way more than me and it pisses me off but she only does half-squats so really she's a wuss 

4 sets leg curls....8, 7, 7, 8....4 second eccentric

4 sets leg press....6 reps each set

3 sets Standing calf raise...12, 12, 10

6 sets seated calf w/ only 15 sec RI between sets....18, 15, 10, 8, 8, 6

13 minutes HIIT on elliptical...1:00 on, 1:30 off.


----------



## lina (May 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> ...increase in weight each set, ATF w/ perfect form <----I just had to put that cause there's this chick there that lifts way more than me and it pisses me off but she only does half-squats so really she's a wuss
> 
> ....



hehe, good job! That get's me going too if there's someone else there in the gym that's out doing me.  The competitive spirit, eh? Usually it's just me and the guys around, hardly any girls.  Like it that way  .   

So what was on the menu yesterday?  Don't tell me it was just lasagne? Was it that good?


----------



## CLPgold (May 12, 2002)

Just be bad and binge and drink like I do for a few days would ya???  SHeesh/  I can't keep this up forever.  LMFAO, yes I can, I just don't want to look like I do.  

Gosh darnit w8.  Eat some CRAP with me!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 12, 2002)

LADIES LADIES!  Please don't eat crap 

There are much better ways to satisfy this oral fixation thing than food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> LADIES LADIES!  Please don't eat crap
> 
> There are much better ways to satisfy this oral fixation thing than food
> ...



Hmm, I see my pornalness is rubbing off on you! 

CLP...are you still eating like crap? I'm eating okay now, but I'm definitely paying for my sins 

Quick update...

Sat: 20 minutes skipping, 4 3-minutes rounds padwork, 3 3-min rounds shadow boxing

Sun: 40 minutes elliptical

Mon: 

flat smith: 8, 6, 5, 4, 4

Incline DB press: 8, 6, 6, 6, 6

Dips: 8, 6, 6, 6....fuck I suck, lost a lot of strength there!

15 min HIIT on stepper, 10 minutes tread.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 13, 2002)

W8, your exercise plan kind of sounds like the Body For Life way of working out.  Is that what you do.  Love Bill Phillips.
I am doing this "fat intake" plan and hoping that it will not back
fire on me.
fitgirl and I are taking photos tomorrow and we will post them.
Then I want your opinion if I should be injesting fat, ok?
See my diet for today, thanks


----------



## CLPgold (May 13, 2002)

I'm back on track now with the diet, kinda.  Saturday was just horrific LMAO.  Oh I was so bad.

DP I'd love to fix my oral fixation a per your suggestion LOL, but I have to find someone first   And NOT JUST ANYBODY wil do ya know?!


----------



## w8lifter (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by fraziej1 *_
> W8, your exercise plan kind of sounds like the Body For Life way of working out.  Is that what you do.  Love Bill Phillips.
> I am doing this "fat intake" plan and hoping that it will not back
> fire on me.
> ...



No, I do _Body by Pain_, not BFL! 

Yesterday....17 minutes on the elliptical...12 minutes straight high intensity, no RI....the rest was w/u & c/d.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> No, I do _Body by Pain_, not BFL!



YEAH BABY!   (I love the word DO)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 15, 2002)

DO you 

Training for today...decided to a w/o at home for legs w/ plyo/swiss ball:

30 sumo squats
Step-ups on 18" box, 10 each leg
30 sumo squats
30 regular squats
10, each leg, step-ups

4 sets of 10 Lateral Jumps over 10" box,  rest inbetween sets
3 sets of 10 Split Jumps, rest inbetween sets
1 set of 15 Box Jumps

Various ab/balance exercises w/ the swiss ball..oh and I also did a set of bridges on the s/b.

Will do cardio in p.m.

***did 5 min on tread w8ing for a machine...then 32 min on eliptical.

Diet is good, but I must ban myself from peanut butter...it's just too bloody good


----------



## w8lifter (May 15, 2002)

Oh yeah, I forgot...I was using my nice wooden chest that my biatch gave me for xmas for the box jumps & step ups  ....shhh, don't tell him, I still gotta figure out a way to get rid of the tread marks


----------



## w8lifter (May 16, 2002)

*May 16*

Training:

Farmers Walk...3 sets w/ 45's for as long as I could hang on...which was about 20 seconds 

WG Pullups....3 sets 1 w/ 30 sec eccentric

CG Chins...4 sets 2 w/ 30 sec eccentric

Plate loaded rows...5 sets...8, 6, 5, 5, 5

Standing EZ curls...3 sets...8, 8, 8

W8ed Hyperextensions...3 sets 10, 10, 8 

32 minutes elliptical.....I had to w/o to country music videos...with sound! 

My legs are dead from all the cardio


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 32 minutes elliptical.....I had to w/o to country music videos...with sound!



You actually made it through 32 minutes??? Holy shiat you are one dedicted hottie..  I wouldn't have made it through the first song...


----------



## w8lifter (May 16, 2002)

LOL....well I was cranking through the elliptical and someone came in after about 10 minutes and used the stepper...helped to drown my sorrows, er, the sound


----------



## w8lifter (May 16, 2002)

Coffee, regular, 2 coffee cup (6 fl oz)  7 0 1 0 
Whipping Cream 35% 2 tablespoon  100 10 1 1 
Sci-fit Choco Protein 3 serving  342 5 9 66 
Canned Tuna 1 serving  120 1 0 28 
Egg, white only, cooked 8 white  131 0 3 28 
Egg, yolk only, cooked 6 yolk  364 31 2 17 
Olives, green, stuffed 8 small  28 3 0 0 
Omega Oil Blend 1 tablespoon  124 14 0 0 
Pistachio nuts, roasted, salted 0.5 cup, NFS  164 13 8 6 
Cheese, cottage, lowfat (1-2% fat) 0.5 cup  99 1 7 15 
Turkey, ground 2 oz, cooked  131 7 0 15 
Apple, raw 1 medium (2-3/4" dia) (approx 3 per lb)  81 0 21 0 
Beef steak, 2 oz, boneless, cooked, lean only  112 5 0 17 
Oatmeal, 0.12 cup, dry, yields  41 1 7 2 
Almonds, unroasted 18 almond  125 11 4 5 
Blueberries, frozen, unsweetened 0.12 cup  9 0 2 0 
Fibre1 0.25 cup  29 0 12 1 

Total Calories  2007, fat 103, carbs 78, Protein 201 

....not arranged in meals or anything...still too lazy for that


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 16, 2002)

Butt to order you "Stick it in your mouth" is important!

If you have "cream with your nuts", you'd better add some protein! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 17, 2002)

I had protein w/ my nuts, butt not the cream 

Training....30 minutes elliptical...my cardio is cumming back pretty quick, I've been pushing myself pretty hard, butt my legs & glutes are taking a beating!

(first prize to whoever spots the most pornal words in _that_ sentence! )


----------



## maggie (May 17, 2002)

*the artist formerly know as*

so this is where everyone ended up from mm.  just wanted to drop in your thread and say hello.  you've made some great gains...esp. legs...since i last saw you on mm.  i'm back in the game after quite a lay off, so i'll be around the board looking for some motivation.

cya around

mw


----------



## Robboe (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> (first prize to whoever spots the most pornal words in _that_ sentence! )



I can't believe you said "elliptical" and "cardio", you dirty wench...


----------



## w8lifter (May 17, 2002)

Chicken Baby you turn me on so


----------



## Robboe (May 17, 2002)

Wow, i have over 1000 posts now.

Bout time, i am the seventh member ever or soemthing stupid like that.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I had protein w/ my nuts, butt not the cream
> 
> Training....30 minutes elliptical...my cardio is cumming back pretty quick, I've been pushing myself pretty hard, butt my legs & glutes are taking a beating!
> ...




I'll take:

30 minutes
elliptical
is cumming (don't want to seperate that)
back
pretty quick (as in cumming)
pushing
myself
pretty hard
butt
legs
glutes
taking
beating

...for the bigger prize! 

Well it's all pornal in my minds! 

DP

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I had protein w/ my nuts, butt not the cream
> 
> Training....30 minutes elliptical...my cardio is cumming back pretty quick, I've been pushing myself pretty hard, butt my legs & glutes are taking a beating!
> ...




I'll take:

30 minutes
elliptical
is cumming (don't want to seperate that)
back
pretty quick (as in cumming)
pushing
myself
pretty hard
butt
legs
glutes
taking
beating

...for the bigger prize! 

Well it's all pornal in my minds! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

Okay, so I didn't like the split I was on, funny how you get used to things, I used to work only push/pull, now I'm liking antagonist, lol.

I forget my last workout....oh yeah, shoulders & cardio on saturday, cardio on sunday, today....

1a. neutral grip chins, 20 sec eccentric.....4, 3, 2, 2 2 ....1 min RI
1b. Dips.....8, 8, 8, 8, 8....1 min RI

2a. Plate loaded row....6, 6, 6, 5, 5....RI 1 min
2b. Flat DB press...8, 6, 6, 5, 5....RI 1 min

45 minutes elliptical


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 20, 2002)

What about my PRIZE? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What about my PRIZE?
> 
> 
> DP



It'll be cumming soon! 

Coffee, regular,  1 coffee cup (6 fl oz)  4 0 1 0 
Cream, half and half 1 fl oz  39 3 1 1 
Egg, white only, cooked 6 white  99 0 2 21 
Egg, yolk only, cooked 1 yolk  61 5 0 3 
Whipping Cream 35% 2 tablespoon  100 10 1 1 
Sci-fit Choco Protein 1.25 serving  143 2 4 28 
Omega Oil Blend 1 tablespoon  124 14 0 0 
Chicken, breast, 4 oz, 183 4 0 34 
Peanut butter 2 tablespoon  226 18 7 9 
Canned Tuna 1 serving  120 1 0 28 
Blueberries, frozen, unsweetened 0.25 cup  20 0 5 0 
Mayonnaise, regular 1 tablespoon  100 11 0 0 
Cheese, cottage, lowfat (1-2% fat) 0.5 cup  99 1 7 15 
Ground beef, extra lean, cooked 3 oz, cooked  213 14 0 21 
Egg, white only, cooked 4 white  66 0 1 14 

Total Calories  1596 cals 84 fat,  29 carbs, 175 protein

Wow, I'm totally impressed w/ myself


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> It'll be cumming soon!
> ...




Cumming soon     Mmmm  I sure hope so


Wow, only 15% of your total calories cums from P-nut Butter, I was so frisky with it yesterday, 69% of my calories must have cum that way!   


w8, Baby, others are impressed with you too! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> w8, Baby, others are impressed with you too!
> ...



Well I haven't been lately, my diet has SUCKED bigtime!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Well I  SUCKED bigtime!



That's what I mean, IMPRESSIVE!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> That's what I mean, IMPRESSIVE!
> ...





Training today....

standing ez curls, 10

seated overhead tri, 10

standing calf, 20

standing ez curl, 8

standing calf, 18

seated overhead tri, 9

standing calf, 15

standing ez curls, 8

standing calf, 15

seated over head tri, 8

standing calf, 12

standing ez curls, 8

seated overhead tri, 8

standing calf, 12

alternating DB curl, 8

rope pressdown, 10

seated calf, 10

alternating DB curl, 8

rope pressdown, 10

seated calf, 10

alternating DB curl, 8

rope pressdown, 10

seated calf, 10

Then 15 minutes, HIIT on elliptical.


----------



## nikegurl (May 22, 2002)

awesome!  i've been meaning to ask you - was there ever a time that your calves weren't awesome?  seriously - always a strong point for you?  they're great now.  looking for secrets if you have any!


----------



## w8lifter (May 22, 2002)

Thanks NG....butt I don't really think I they're awesome at all, lol.

I don't really have any secrets for them except varying the w/o's


----------



## nikegurl (May 22, 2002)

yep.  i rarely do the same calf workout twice.   and you do have great calves!  i also learned not so long ago that when it hurts (training calves)...keep going.  calves hurt in a whole other way then anything else.  my runts will have no choice but to grow.

but enough about me in YOUR journal  (sorry!)  your's are awesome!


----------



## Robboe (May 22, 2002)

Are those sets to failure?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 22, 2002)

I declare next week CALF AVATAR WEEK!  

Do Chickens have calves?


----------



## w8lifter (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I declare next week CALF AVATAR WEEK!
> 
> Do Chickens have calves?



GMTA! I was already thinking that 

Chicken Baby....Only the standing calf raises were taken to failure.


----------



## lina (May 22, 2002)

Hi w8!

Your workouts are definitely interesting! What are your stats if you don't mind me asking? Height/weight/?


----------



## w8lifter (May 22, 2002)

Um, do you want the stats as they should be, or as they are right now ....oh please don't make me give my stats, lol.


----------



## mmafiter (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um, do you want the stats as they should be, or as they are right now ....oh please don't make me give my stats, lol.



Here, I'll give you some of her stats:

Name: w8lifter
Age: Dirty 30 
Occupation: Forum Ho'
Height: Hmmm.....'bout there.
Weight: I can't say for fear of repercussions. 
Body-Fat %: There is no bodyfat here, these aren't the droids you're looking for. (I'm trying the Jedi mind trick here w8!)
Status: Married to a sexual God! And he's a great guy too.
Kids: Two of the little leeches.
Vermin: 1 cat.

Favourite Food: Love mayo
Favourite Movie: Pretty woman 
Favourite Past-time: Gum spittin'
Favourite Drink: Peach Schnapps
Favourite Forum: Ironmag
Favourite Member: Mine!


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

lol, you suck


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> Age: Dirty 30



pushing the envelope there..... hope she at least gives you a head start... and I ain't talking hummer here!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> pushing the envelope there..... hope she at least gives you a head start... and I ain't talking hummer here!!



lol, thank you PB! 

Biatch, you suck again!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 23, 2002)

I'm Cumfused, WHO sucks? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm Cumfused, WHO sucks?
> 
> DP



I dunno, you?  

Training.....30 minutes elliptical moderate w/ a couple high intensity intervals.

My calves hurt.


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My calves hurt.



Wendy Whiner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

Now you suck too


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Now you suck too



Yeah I do... happens to be a 4 letter word, start with C and ends with T.. sounds like Brit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lina (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um, do you want the stats as they should be, or as they are right now ....oh please don't make me give my stats, lol.



What about stats when you were in competition mode?  Hehe, found a way to torture w8... ....


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> What about stats when you were in competition mode?  Hehe, found a way to torture w8... ....



Okay, I can do those 

5'4"...funny, this never changes 

w8: 115lb

BF: 10.3%

Ass: still fuking jiggly


----------



## lina (May 23, 2002)

Don't believe that, your ass looks mighty tighty from what I've seen!  You look HOT!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Don't believe that, your ass looks mighty tighty from what I've seen!  You look HOT!!!!!!



Damn that works... Lina =female telling W8=female she is hot and has a mighty tighty ass!!!!!  

I'm done!


----------



## lina (May 23, 2002)

hehe, I like to tell it the way it is! Give credit where credit is due!


----------



## elvn (May 23, 2002)

I hope you were complaining about your ass with sincere irony!!
what the heck are normal women suppose to say??
ps. just our of curioustiy, what do you think your body fat was when youfirst started lifting weights a few years back??
best of luck with everything


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by elvn *_
> I hope you were complaining about your ass with sincere irony!!
> what the heck are normal women suppose to say??
> ps. just our of curioustiy, what do you think your body fat was when youfirst started lifting weights a few years back??
> best of luck with everything



Did you just say I'm not normal? 

Depends on what time you're talking about......I've had two kids & gained a lot w/ each one so obviously it was pretty high after that, but pre-pregnancy and post-baby-w8-drop I was probably around 16, but just a guess....and I've also probably gotten as 18 at times......not not for a helluva long time, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (May 24, 2002)

Training today....18 minutes elliptical, 15 minutes tread.


----------



## mmafiter (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Did you just say I'm not normal?
> ...



Freak! Yeah w8 was a huge fat ass when she was preggo. I have an elusive picture to prove it. It's sort of like those pictures of bigfoot, ya' know fuzzy and obscured, but you can definately see that it's w8 and she's HUUUUUUUUge!


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

> *Originally posted by w8lifter*
> 
> Did you just say I'm not normal?



I needed to break in here and say that I believe this to be a true statement.


----------



## tigress (May 25, 2002)

Just dropped in to say hello W8! I love your avatar, those abs are looking sweet!


----------



## w8lifter (May 25, 2002)

Hi tigress...how are ya babe?


----------



## w8lifter (May 26, 2002)

Diet for Saturday

Coffee, 2 coffee cup (6 fl oz)   
Light Cream, sealtest 2 tablespoon   
Sci-fit Choco Protein 1 serving  
Ground Flax, 1/8 cup 15 gram  
Egg, white only, cooked 3 white  
Canned Tuna 1 serving  
Mayonnaise, regular 1 tablespoon   
Cheese, cottage, lowfat (1-2% fat) 0.5 cup  
Egg, white only, cooked 6 white  
Egg, yolk only, cooked 1 yolk   
Peanut butter 2 tablespoon   
Beef steak, broiled or baked, lean only eaten 4.5 oz, 
Pork steak or cutlet, lean only eaten 1 oz, 
Almonds, unroasted 8 almond  
Fibre1 0.25 cup  
Sci-fit Choco Protein 1 serving  
Omega Oil Blend 2 teaspoon  

*Total Calories  1572 kcals, 76 fat, 44 carbs, 185 protein*


----------



## nikegurl (May 26, 2002)

hi w8!  hope you're having a great weekend.
i have a diet question for you.  is every time you eat one of your meals?  by that i mean - is it always roughly 25-30 grams protein, veggies and around 15 grams fat.  do you ever have a snack like if you're hungry and it's not quite meal time.  is that a cheat?  i haven't been doing it but wondered if you can just eat 1 TBS pb if you're hungry between meals if it won't mess up your totals for the day?  not sure if the fat without protein would matter.  if it does is there a snack that would be ok - like 1 hardboiled egg (some protein and some fat) in between meals?  not sure if each time you eat you have to get right ratios.  thanks!


----------



## CLPgold (May 28, 2002)

HI!!!  

Things are still rockin' for ya!  Can't wait til July 20th.


----------



## realdeal (May 28, 2002)

where did you go W8?????


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 28, 2002)

I don't think she likes to post when she's eating like shit! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I don't think she likes to post when she's eating like shit!
> 
> 
> DP


----------



## mmafiter (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Cookies and chocolate and cakes.....Oh my! 
Cookies and chocolate and cakes.....Oh my! 
Cookies and chocolate and cakes.....Oh my!

The fat cells will GET YOU my pretty!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> Cookies and chocolate and cakes.....Oh my!
> ...



Yeah! 

'Sticks to your ass, not in your pan! 


Mmafiter, maybe you can encourage her to "Eat Right?" 


DP


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> Cookies and chocolate and cakes.....Oh my!
> ...



Seems like someone is enjoying this WAY too much... 

w8, I read in CLP's journal that you won't be competing for MM in July.  Just curious, why not?  I think you'd be great!!! Come on....


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

Hell no, I've been eating like shit, lol...though NOT what Mr. Smart Ass has implied 

but I'll be there, hopefully volunteering 

Ahem....meals for today....

Meal 1

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein

Meal 2

5 oz salmon mixed w/ a bit of mayo, egg plant, parmesan & cajun spices........ I forgot that salmon wasn't enough protein...so I've already fukked up my diet....my protein is way low and fat way high 

Meal 3 - Protein pancakes

1.5 srving protein
1/8 c ground flax
3 egg whites
1 tbsp pnut butter...1 LARGE tbsp ... 

Meal 4

1/2 can tuna
3 egg whites
1 yolk
broccoli
eggplant

Meal 5&6

Same as 4 butt only half each meal
Plus 1/2 cup cottage cheese each meal
plus 1 tbsp p/butter in meal six....someone was teasing me!

Confessions: (not counted in totals)

1 glass of diet caffeine free coke
1/2 a handful of peanuts

*Totals: 1718  kcals, 90 fat, 72 carbs (20 fibre) 159 protein*

Water....6.5 litres

Training yesterday and the day before.....hill sprints...1 minute intervals....fuking awesome w/o!!! 

Today

Supersets:

Chins/Dips.....4 sets

Plate-loaded rows/CG Bench.....4 sets

Incline flyes/Weighted hypers....3 sets

Farmers Walk....5 sets

I went to the park the other day and tried to do those **^$$#& monkey bars  I couldn't do it....my grip wasn't strong enough....piss me off, I can't believe I can pull myself up over a fuking wall but can't do monkey bars...like WTF?!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 29, 2002)

Salmon's Motto:

"SPAWN TILL YOU DIE!" 


DP


----------



## mmafiter (May 30, 2002)

There once was a girl named w8lifter
Who one piece of advice I would give 'er
Keep cleaning your plate
You'll gain so much weight
I'll have to move you with a forklifter!


----------



## w8lifter (May 30, 2002)

If that weren't so damn funny I'd give you hell lol.


Okay, so I suck ...shut up biatch 

Coffee, 2 coffee cup (6 fl oz)  7 0 1 0 
Whipping Cream 35% 2 tablespoon  100 10 1 1 
Egg, white only, cooked 6 white  99 0 2 21 
Egg, yolk only, cooked 2 yolk  121 10 1 6 
Sci-fit Choco Protein 4 serving  456 6 12 88 
Omega Oil Blend 1 tablespoon  124 14 0 0 
Ground beef, extra lean, cooked 3 oz, cooked  213 14 0 21 
Peanut butter 3 tablespoon  339 27 10 14 
Canned Tuna 1 serving  120 1 0 28 
Mayonnaise, regular 1 tablespoon  100 11 0 0 
Cheese, cottage, lowfat (1-2% fat) 0.25 cup  50 1 3 8 
Peanuts, roasted, salted 0.25 cup, NFS  209 18 7 9 

*Total Calories  1938 kcals, 112 fat, 37 carb, 196 pro*...looks more like bulking diet  I am so addicted to peanut butter it's disgusting....check it out, I even had freaking peanuts....I think you're on to something DP 

Water somewhere around 6 litres

Training....

Standing calf raises, 4 sets 10-20
Seated calf raises, 3 sets 10-12
A set of abs in between each set of calves

5 minutes full incline on tread
15 minutes HIIT on stepper.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If that weren't so damn funny I'd give you hell lol.
> 
> Peanut butter 3 tablespoon  339 27 10 14
> ...



On what, who, where?  


HOLY COW!   (not you, yet  )

548 calories out of 1938 Cum from nuts, Mmmm P-Nut Butter = Cum from Nuts   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 30, 2002)

I know....I really like nuts


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 30, 2002)

Graduate from "P" nuts then! 

DP


----------



## mmafiter (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Graduate from "P" nuts then!
> 
> DP



Hey! Are you sayin' I have pea-NUTS!?!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> Hey! Are you sayin' I have pea-NUTS!?!



Hell, no!   Sorry for any incumvience. 

I was just giving her shiat about her diet, thought you wood appreciate that! 


DP


----------



## mmafiter (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Hell, no!   Sorry for any incumvience.
> 
> I was just giving her shiat about her diet, thought you wood appreciate that!
> DP



Yeah right, nice try but I think w8lifter has been talkin' outta school! Listen, it was cold out alright! Helloooo, shrinkage?


----------



## w8lifter (May 31, 2002)

Coffee, 2 coffee cup (6 fl oz)  7 0 1 0 
Whipping Cream 35% 2 tablespoon  100 10 1 1 
Sci-fit Choco Protein 4 serving  456 6 12 88 
Egg, yolk only, cooked 4 yolk  242 21 1 11 
Egg, white only, cooked 12 white  197 0 4 41 
Peanut butter 2.5 tablespoon  282 22 8 12 
Canned Tuna 1 serving  120 1 0 28 
Mayonnaise, regular 1 tablespoon  100 11 0 0 
Cheese, cottage, lowfat (1-2% fat) 0.25 cup  50 1 3 8 

Total Calories  1555 kcals, 72 fat, 31 carbs, 189 protein


----------



## Robboe (Jun 1, 2002)

When you guys type like that, does it just come naturally and you type it without even thinking about it, or do you first write the sentences out properly and then scan back through it and see what words you could substitute for some sexual reference?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> When you guys type like that, does it just come naturally and you type it without even thinking about it, or do you first write the sentences out properly and then scan back through it and see what words you could substitute for some sexual reference?



It just cums out naturally Chicken Baby


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> When you guys type like that, does it just come naturally and you type it without even thinking about it, or do you first write the sentences out properly and then scan back through it and see what words you could substitute for some sexual reference?





Cums out "extra thick" or "extra creamy" for me! 



DP


----------



## Robboe (Jun 1, 2002)

When you talk to your friends verbally do you tend to emphasize particular words like "would" and "come"?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 1, 2002)

Training today.....


15 minutes skipping....it was awesome, except of course the whip marks I have now, but the Pain was worth it.

About 25-30 minutes of sprints

Then I went to the gym to work arms...smashed my fingers between two DB, they're all swollen and bruised, it's my left hand too, bugger!

And then I did 15 minutes on the elliptical.


Chicken Baby, are we bored today sweetie?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Training today.....
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmm...sweet Pain....kiss the boo boo?   


Sorry baby about your finger....I guess the "Art of Fingering" won't be done alone tonight? 


DP


----------



## Robboe (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Chicken Baby, are we bored today sweetie?



Kinda.

I was waiting for my downloads to finish.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> When you talk to your friends verbally do you tend to emphasize particular words like "would" and "come"?



Only female friends!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 1, 2002)

TCD, your "Fouling" up her journal, you either think with both minds or you don't!   (Yes, a pussy has a mind and an appetite)

Now w8 is obviously bi/curious/sexual....so her "IN YOUR ENDO" knows no gender...however I "wood" like to point out, from her last post, she is "A-Dick-ted" to Pain!    


DP


----------



## mesomorphin' (Jun 1, 2002)

Good to see that some things do not change!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi Meso


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 2, 2002)

Coffee, 2 coffee cup (6 fl oz)  7 0 1 0 
Whipping Cream 35% 1 tablespoon  50 5 1 0 
Light Cream, sealtest 1 tablespoon  15 1 1 1 
Egg, white only, cooked 10 white  164 0 3 35 
Egg, yolk only, cooked 3 yolk  182 16 1 9 
Oatmeal, 0.333 cup, 228 4 40 8  
Prolab chocolate protein 0.25 serving  32 0 1 6 
Canned Tuna 1 serving  120 1 0 28 
Mayonnaise, regular 1 tablespoon  100 11 0 0 
Sci-fit Choco Protein 1.5 serving  171 2 5 33 
Peanut butter 1.5 tablespoon  170 14 5 7 
Chicken, breast, 8 oz, boneless, cooked, skinless  367 8 0 69 
Omega Oil Blend 1 tablespoon  124 14 0 0 

*Total Calories  1728 kcals,  75 fat, 58 carb, 196 pro*

...plus two homemade SF flax seed muffins which I don't have the counts for.  My diet has been really good for two days in a row...no peanut butter incidents to report


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My diet has been really good for two days in a row...no peanut butter incidents to report




Amazing! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 5, 2002)

OMG...I have been so lazy w/ logging here!  I have worked out, lol....I swear 

Diet for today was very good...had a peanut butter incident yesterday, or maybe it was the day before, I can't remember, lol.

Meal 1

2 coffee
2 tbs cream
1.5 srving protein
1/2 tbsp peanut butter

Meal 2

4 oz ground extra lean beef
spaghetti squash

Meal 3

5 egg whites
2 yolks
veggies

Meal 4

Sugar free, protein ice cream 
veggies

Meal 5

4 oz steak
veggies w/ oil & vinegar

Meal 6

2 oz steak
4 egg whites
1 yolk
veggies
1 tbsp peanut butter...and it was a normal size tbsp 

 Total:   1672    
Fat: 91  822  51% 
  Sat: 20  177  11% 
  Poly: 8  70  4% 
  Mono: 25  227  14% 
Carbs: 21  77  5% 
  Fiber: 2  0  0% 
Protein: 182  728  45% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

Water: 6 litres


----------



## Preacher (Jun 7, 2002)

> I was waiting for my downloads to finish...


Yup, those adult entertainment fragments tend to get big ...

When caught, always go with the "I was warming up my shoulder joints, mum ..." -excuse..


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

OMG...I'm so fuking lazy w/ the logging 

....diet for yesterday:

Coffee, regular, 2 coffee cup (6 fl oz)  7 0 1 0 
Whipping Cream 35% 2 tablespoon  100 10 1 1 
Sci-fit Choco Protein 1 serving  114 2 3 22 
Canned Tuna 2 serving  240 2 0 56 
Mayonnaise, regular 2.5 tablespoon  250 28 0 1 
Cheese, cottage,  1 cup  198 3 13 30 
Egg, white only, cooked 10 white  164 0 3 35 
Egg, yolk only, cooked 2 yolk  121 10 1 6 
Light Cream, sealtest 1 tablespoon  15 1 1 1 
Pink salmon 5 oz  194 10 0 24 
Peanut butter 2 tablespoon  226 18 7 9 
Fibre1 0.25 cup  29 0 12 1 

Total Calories  1657 kcals,  84 fat, 43 carb, Fiber: 9,  185 protein

Training for yesterday:

Did chest....

Dips: 2 sets

Compound sets:

Incline DB Press w/ DB Pullovers...3 sets

CG Bench w/ Incline Flye....3 sets

Pec dec: 2 sets

15 minutes HIIT on stepper, 10 minutes on tread


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

Training for today:

30 minutes moderate-high intensity on the elliptical...ephedrine kicks ass 

10 minutes of the tread.

Diet for today:

Since my 10:30 meal got pushed back to 12 I'm gonna try for 5 meals....ya'll can stop laughing, I've done it before ;p

Meal 1

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
1 yolk
1/3 cup oats w/ cinnamon

Meal 2

tuna
2 tbsp olive oil
veggies
1/4 cup cottage cheese....I think I've kicked my peanut butter addiction, but I've only replaced it w/ cottage cheese 

Meal 3

4 oz steak
1/3 cup oats

Meal 4

can of tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1 tbsp peanut butter....mmmmm ...nothing like licking the peanut butter jar clean, it makes the peanut butter twice as yummy as normal 

Meal 5

1.5 srving protein
and I can not for the life of me remember what else I had ...I think it was a salad w/ oil & vinegar 

3 vodka & cranberry 

Total:   1603    
Fat: 62  556  36% 
  Sat: 9  84  5% 
  Poly: 12  107  7% 
  Mono: 15  132  8% 
Carbs: 65  233  15% 
  Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 159  634  41% 
Alcohol: 19  131  8% 


Water...only 5 litres


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Since my 10:30 meal got pushed back to 12 I'm gonna try for 5 meals....ya'll can stop laughing, I've done it before ;p
> ...





Who's laughing?   

Butt, nobody and I mean NOBODY gives up P-nut Butter! 



...and 2 liters?  How are you going to inspired J'Bo? 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

probably easier to give up PB then to handle it responsibly lol

hey w8 - are you doing musclemania now?  i must have missed something.  i thought you had said "no"?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

Very funny...that 2 litres was written at noon...I'm at 4 now...still not great I know, butt the "OMG I'm actually turning 30" drinking has begun 

And I never said i gave up peanut butter...just had it under control 

NG...no, I'm not doing the MM but I needed a goal in order to stick to a diet so i picked that one, lol...it's not working


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> probably easier to give up PB then to handle it responsibly lol





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And I never said i gave up peanut butter...just had it under control



There is a difference..   and it is hard to handle PB responsibly!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

Very funny! :bounce:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

I "wood" think that you wouldn't need PB  anymore with so much DP & J at your command! 


DP


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I "wood" think that you wouldn't need PB  anymore with so much DP & J at your command!
> DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 8, 2002)

Alright then, moving on....

Diet for today...gonna try to do 5 meals again today 

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp half & half
1 srving protein
1 tbsp cream
1/3 cup steel cut oats

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
3 yolks

*Total water = 3 litres*

Training:


Superset:
Squats, 4 sets....15, 15, 12, 10
SLDL, 4 sets....12, 10, 10, 8


Smith machine squats, 3 sets....15, 15, 15

Circuit:
Extensions, 3 sets....20, 20, 20
Curls, 3 sets....18, 15, 10
Abs, 2 sets, 25 reps of each of crunches, reverse crunches, and obliques

5 minutes skipping...I could barely manage that I was so tired ...kicked my ass! 

I forgot to add 4 sets of hill sprints to yesterdays training...1:1 W:R, 1 minute intervals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ...gonna try to do 5 meals again today
> ...



Don't "try"....DO!

"Steel Cut".......the look I'm going for.....I know...don't "go for"....OBTAIN! 



DP


(I guess that just leaves some sream.....no comment)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 13, 2002)

Page 2!!!  


This is some old moldy shit here!  

Someone  becumming too Lazy? 




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn...I've been spanked!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 13, 2002)

Okay....I guess I'll update...even though I enjoyed my spanking 


3 sets NG chins to the chest...I can almost do to my belly 

3 sets WG pulldowns

4 sets plateloaded rows, each w/ a different grip...my middle back is kinda weak compared to my upper.

2 sets T-bar rows

3 sets str8 arm pulldowns.

2 sets hypers....1st just BW, 2nd +25lbs

all kinda superset together but not in a circuit, lol...I was all over  ...oh and a couple sets of abs

Lasted about 15 minutes on the elliptical...couldn't figure out why i was dying....then I realized I only got 4 hrs sleep 

Hopefully will do about 15-20 minutes skipping later on.

Diet is still good


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

*New Goals*

I have a photo shoot coming up, so right now my goal is to cut for that.

When that's done, or I get happy w/ my physique again, whichever comes first, I plan on training and dieting for Kingston and Eastern Ontario Championships on October 19, 2002, in bodybuilding.

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 3*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp peanut butter
mixed veggies

*Meal 4*

1/2 cup cottage cheese mixed w/ the last of the protein 
mixed veggies w/ oil&vinegar
1 tbsp peanut butter
nectarine

*Meal 5*

can tuna
1 tsp flax
licked the peanut butter jar clean 


*Meal 6*

Not really a meal, just munching....barely a 1/2 cup of cottage cheese.

Total:   1523    
Fat: 74  663  45% 
  Sat: 11  100  7% 
  Poly: 12  105  7% 
  Mono: 21  188  13% 
Carbs: 45  161  11% 
  Fiber: 5  0  0% 
Protein: 164  657  44% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


*water = 6 litres*

*Training*

I call this my 20 rep w/o....I do one set of each exercise in a circuit, no rest, and the goal is 20 reps, even if it means resting a couple seconds before continuing...didn't make it there for the calf raises though  

Leg Extenstions: 20, 20, 20, 20
Leg curls: 20, 20, 20, 20
Standing calf raises: 20, 15, 15, 15
Seated calf raises: 15, 15, 15, 12

Then I did a couple sets of abs.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

How do you count coffee as a meal???? What's the nitrional value there??? 

And where is the 1.25 servings of protein cumming from.... ew never mind.


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey w8,

When is the shoot?  Love your new goals!  

Just wanted to stop and say 'hi'! 

Looking forward to watching your progress in your journal again!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> How do you count coffee as a meal???? What's the nitrional value there???
> 
> And where is the 1.25 servings of protein cumming from.... ew never mind.



Funny! 

I count the coffee only because it's what I'm putting the cream in, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey w8,
> 
> When is the shoot?  Love your new goals!
> ...




We haven't set a date yet...I'm hoping not for a few weeks cause I need to get my booty down


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I count the coffee only because it's what I'm putting the cream in, lol.



uhm all what 25 calories???? he he


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

*Meals/counts for June 20*

No training, except for helluva long walk 

Coffee, regular,2 coffee cup (6 fl oz)  7 0 1 0 
Table Cream 2 tablespoon  58 5 1 1 
Egg, white only, cooked 9 white  148 0 3 31 
Egg, yolk only, cooked 4 yolk  242 21 1 11 
Canned Tuna 1 serving  120 1 0 28 
Mayonnaise, regular 1 tablespoon  100 11 0 0 
Chicken, breast, 5 oz, boneless, cooked, skinless  229 5 0 43 
Peanut butter 1 tablespoon  113 9 3 5 
Ground beef, extra lean, cooked 7 oz, cooked  498 32 0 49 
Almonds, unroasted 10 almond  69 6 2 3 
Fibre1 0.333 cup  38 1 16 2 
Cheese, natural, Cheddar  (1 oz)  114 9 0 7 

*Total Calories  1737 kcals, 100 fat, 29 carb, 180 pro*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Meals/counts for June 20*
> 
> No training, except for helluva long walk
> ...




And 25 pieces of GUM..........S/F of course....100 kcal..and a shit load of sugar alcohols? 


Thought we had pictures cumming...time for me to ride your ass again? 




DP


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning W8


----------



## daisy (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi W8lifter!
I am thinking about trying out a higher protein/fat and lower carb way of eating for a while.  Just one quick question, (I'm sure you've said this already somewhere but I musta missed it) do you not include vegetable in your counts?  I never see any posted.  Does this mean that things like brocolli, cucumber, peppers, salads etc. are 'free'?
Also just wanted to say that I think it's really great how much you help people out on these boards!  Maybe you should start charging!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Now Now Daisy- let's not give her any ideas!


----------



## daisy (Jun 21, 2002)

Oops!  Forget what I said about charging.  The great feeling that you get from knowing that you help so many people is probably reward enough, eh?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by daisy *_
> Hi W8lifter!
> I am thinking about trying out a higher protein/fat and lower carb way of eating for a while.  Just one quick question, (I'm sure you've said this already somewhere but I musta missed it) do you not include vegetable in your counts?  I never see any posted.  Does this mean that things like brocolli, cucumber, peppers, salads etc. are 'free'?
> Also just wanted to say that I think it's really great how much you help people out on these boards!  Maybe you should start charging!




I was going to mention my veggies, lol....I do eat them, I just don't record them, in a sense they are 'free', but still need to be eaten during a meal. Just because they are free doesn't mean you get to munch on veggies all day.

Funny you should mention charging, because DP & I were just discussing that this morning...I've become so busy w/ all the requests for help that my time is really being pushed to the limits....paying clients will soon take priority....I've been working on getting _Team DPw8 - Personal Training & Consulting_ up and running on my website...it will be up by next week! 



> _*Originally posted by my other half *_
> And 25 pieces of GUM..........S/F of course....100 kcal..and a shit load of sugar alcohols?
> 
> 
> Thought we had pictures cumming...time for me to ride your ass again?



DP, baby...how'd you know about the gum 

You may need to ride my ass...I've backed out on pics again


----------



## daisy (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks W8!  Just so I'm clear, I guess what I meant by 'free" is whether on not they are included in your totals for the day.  
Hope that your new business takes off!  Who knows, I may be a future client!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks daisy  ....you must lurk a lot huh?....6 posts since april 

Most green veggies are not included in my totals....green peppers, celery, lettuce, spinach, onions, broccoli, cauliflower, cucumber, etc. I also eat spaghetti squash and don't count that, though I'm sure it does have active carbs....if I were pre-comp I'd count it...or actually not even eat it


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I also eat spaghetti squash



Just curious how you prepare this... 


Oh and I'd pay... wait what are the services being provided and with who????


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Just curious how you prepare this...
> ...



Well it is _Team DPw8_ ya know....who do you think it's w/? 

I cut it in half....which is a bloody lesson in kinfe safety  and put it face down in a pan in about an inch of water, cover it w/ wrap and nuke it for 10 minutes. Then I mix it w/ whatever meat I'm eating


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well it is _Team DPw8_ ya know....who do you think it's w/?
> 
> I cut it in half....which is a bloody lesson in kinfe safety  and put it face down in a pan in about an inch of water, cover it w/ wrap and nuke it for 10 minutes. Then I mix it w/ whatever meat I'm eating




Ow tag teamed.... I don't think I'd handle that too well. Can't I have a little one on one instead... LOL


Okay I hate squash, won't touch it!! Bleh... however when I was 14 I worked on a produce farm and we had spaghetti squash and the owners wife made a few for us and I had to polite and try it...  She poked holes along the top of one side and then baked it in the oven.  It tasted pretty good and she said if I put a meat sauce or red sauce on it that it would be better.... just a thought.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Ow tag teamed.... I don't think I'd handle that too well. Can't I have a little one on one instead... LOL
> 
> Okay I hate squash, won't touch it!! Bleh... however when I was 14 I worked on a produce farm and we had spaghetti squash and the owners wife made a few for us and I had to polite and try it...  She poked holes along the top of one side and then baked it in the oven.  It tasted pretty good and she said if I put a meat sauce or red sauce on it that it would be better.... just a thought.



You can ask, butt I'm pretty sure DP is female-only  

How can you not like spaghetti squash? It doesn't really taste like anything


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> You can ask, butt I'm pretty sure DP is female-only
> ...




Oh forget that.... I go find my self another hot female "personal" trainer!!!!  

I just hate squash... it's the kid thing. Mom made me eat it.. all of it, all kinds of squash... and lamb, and pot roast, and so many other things,... ugh califlower..   brusselsprouts.. gag!!!!!!  so anyhow I just can't make myself eat those things.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the Princes "of" Pain says, we are a team!   Forget the "one on one" or any of OUR services....from what I can tell you are "Untrainable!"    Don't you have enough going on at the Pornal Lounge? 





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> DP, baby...how'd you know about the gum
> 
> You may need to ride my ass...I've backed out on pics again




I know about the gum and more, and consider me officially "on" your ass! 


DP


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> As the Princes "of" Pain says, we are a team!   Forget the "one on one" or any of OUR services....from what I can tell you are "Untrainable!"    Don't you have enough going on at the Pornal Lounge?



Now what would life be without training and just pornility.... the thoughts alone bring nightmares.... or is that wet dreams..  no that would be low test levels and no wet dreams... yeah nightmares.


----------



## danilee (Jun 21, 2002)

W8,

I was just thinking after seeing some recent pics of you that you should DEFINITYLY compete in bodybuilding...You look great, and have a bodybuilding physique if I EVER saw one..

You are going to kick butt

danilee


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks...BB is more my style in terms of the routine...I so don't do flips or dance or shit...but I kinda like the girly stuff of fitness....I'm happy w/ the figure division just for that reason  But I will likely do a lightw8 BB show at least to try it and see


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by danilee *_
> W8,
> 
> I was just thinking after seeing some recent pics of you that you should DEFINITYLY compete in bodybuilding...You look great, and have a bodybuilding physique if I EVER saw one..
> ...



Thank you, exactly what I have been telling her! 

And I am so gonna lick...err..kick her butt if she doesn't! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

You'll have to talk to my biatch...he already thinks I'm too big


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

K! 

Butt bigger means you can "Grapple" better during sex....you'll be "less frail"    Won't tap as easily! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't recall ever tapping thus far!


----------



## danilee (Jun 21, 2002)

From what I can fathom, once you do bodybuilding you feel like an ATHLETE...I don't like contests that include being pretty to win...There are plenty of bikini contest out there!

Although often times I have wanted to compete in figure shows(actually started getting ready for one)  I never wanted to compete in shows that someones standard of PRETTY would be the deciding factor...All though bodybuilding has the same judging problems, some judeges like different looks, it does come down to develpment of MUSCLE and conditioning in the end..Personally, pretty I think has little to do with what bodybuilding is all about, altough Jennifer McVicar is very hot!

W8, have you gotten an agent yet?  I am not sure what you ulitmate goal is, if it is fitness modleing or what?  You can go either way...You have the look for either...

Danilee


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't recall ever tapping thus far!





Puking...Tapping...Whining, it's all the same! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

*Ignoring my better half*

I agree on the pretty thing...although I already feel like an athlete w/o having been judged in BB yet...when I compete in fitness/figure/physique I'm usually one of the few w/ more than enough muscle.

I don't have an agent...I'd love to have one, I wouldn't know where or what to look for though, lol. I'd like to eventually get into fitness modelling if I could...actually, my only real goal is to appear in Oxygen...just once


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 22, 2002)

June 22

*Training*

I missed a day so I combined arms w/ shoulders today...kicked my ass, was gonna do a good cardio session to pay for my sins of last night but I was too tired so I just finished my w/o w/ 10 minutes on the stairs.....Ran the stairs sideways on the work intervals. 

Supersets:
Shoulder press, 3 sets, 10, 8, 8
Standing WG EZ curls, 3 sets, 10, 10, 8

Shrugs, 3 sets, 20, 15, 15
Cambered bar pressdown, 3 sets, 10, 8, 8

Tri-set:
Standing Alternating bicep curl, 3 sets, 10, 8, 7
Side Laterals, 3 sets, 15, 12, 12
Single-arm overhead extension, 3 sets, 6, 6, 12

Superset:
Bent over laterals, 3 drop sets, 10/6, 8/8, 6/10
Upright rows, 3 sets, 10, 8, 8

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp whipping cream
1.5 srving protein

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 3*

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp flax
veggies w/ Oil&Vinegar
1 tbsp peanut butter

*Meal 4*

Can tuna
2 tsp olive oil
veggies w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 5*

1 srving protein
1/3 cup fibre one
15 almonds
veggies w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 6*
1 srving protein
1 egg yolk
4 egg whites
1 tbsp peanut butter

Total:   1578    
Fat: 79  713  46% 
  Sat: 13  120  8% 
  Poly: 20  183  12% 
  Mono: 24  212  14% 
Carbs: 45  127  8% 
  Fiber: 13  0  0% 
Protein: 178  713  46% 


*water*....not enough!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 22, 2002)

Baby, I haven't seen BW posted in quite some time....is the scale OK?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Baby, I haven't seen BW posted in quite some time....is the scale OK?
> 
> 
> DP



122 ....not depleted, since I haven't been depleted in a while, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 24, 2002)

Meals were pretty bad today, lol...no veggies, too much peanut butter, not enough water.

*Meal 1*

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp cream

*Meal 2*

1 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter

*Meal 3*

can of tuna
1 tbsp mayo

*Meal 4*

4 egg whites
1 yolk
3 oz salmon

*Meal 5*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp hemp seed oil ...that shits nasty
1 cup broccoli

*Meal 6*

5 oz lean beef
mushrooms & onions
1 tbsp peanut butter

Water....either 4.5 or 6 litres...lost track.

Total:   1754    
Fat: 91  819  48% 
  Sat: 14  126  7% 
  Poly: 22  195  11% 
  Mono: 26  233  14% 
Carbs: 26  92  5% 
  Fiber: 3  0  0% 
Protein: 201  806  47% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 24, 2002)

That's fukin it! 

Tomorrow, lose the Peanut Butter, one half of the gum, and in one week your back on flax.


We will negotiate the rest of the gum, and the coffee! 

Somebody is getting her ass photographed! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 24, 2002)

Damn...I love it when you give me the finger 

No peanut butter...at all...for the whole day?

P.S....you can fuk w/ my gum...but we've been through this before...don't fuk w/ my coffee! LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 24, 2002)

Are you telling me...or asking me! 

Coffee goes in three weeks!  

(have two fingers, need more?)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

Fuk that shit! No coffee in 3 weeks? You realize it's *you* who has to suffer the consequences of that don't you? 

Ya think I should be doing my HIIT on an empty stomach in the a.m.? I could get up early and run the hill at the park...I'd pretty much curse your ass the whole time, butt I'd do it 

P.S....I can always take more


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2002)

just curious why you're against the coffee and gum?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> P.S....I can always take more




Fingers?   

I've got a shitload! 





> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> just curious why you're against the coffee and gum?



If I tell you, you will just argue with me. 

 Butt you can be useful as you have been lately....I understand there is an article in the current T-Mag that I don't have time to review on caffiene......I would even feel indebted if you did a brief review in Diet and Nutrition.

Want to take is a step further, the late Dan Duchane told me that coffee interferes with insulin regulation  (and to avoid it on a cut)via the ??? Randell, Randele, some spelling, cycle.  It is something I have never found in physiology texts.  Do Chicken Daddys fish??

Here is a lead:

Caffeine inactivates the enzyme phosphodiesterase, allowing large amounts of glucose and triglycerides to flow into the blood stream. In this respect caffeine produces an effect similar to that of stress.


I want w8 to "do" the research on gum, the sugar alcohols associated with "an addicts" inability to control portions....and someone, has got to post some definitive research on "sweet tastes" contributing to hyperinsulinemia! (use that in your caffiene serch too) 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

Like I don't have enough to DO!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

*Meal 1*

coffee 
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein

*Meal 2*

3 oz lean beef
2 egg whites
1 yolk
2 cups green beans

*Meal 3*

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp hemp seed oil
1 tsp olive oil
mixed veggies

*Meal 4*

Can of tuna
1 tbsp mayo
veggies w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 5*

4 oz lean beef
2 egg whites
mixed veggies w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 6*

4 oz chicken
1 oz mozzarella cheese
1 tsp oil

*Water = 7 litres*

Total:   1615    
Fat: 75  677  43% 
  Sat: 15  138  9% 
  Poly: 15  139  9% 
  Mono: 18  161  10% 
Carbs: 14  56  4% 
  Fiber: 0  0  0% 
Protein: 212  849  54% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


*Training*

Chest....too freaken sick of typing today to write it out, but i had no energy and was very weak.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 25, 2002)

really good stuff here.  thank you all.  used to be i'd get lost reading these discussions.  i can't contribute yet - but i can hang.  (no tapping DP)

thanks for all the time and work you put in here!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> **Just read it. It's just what John Beradi heard at a seminar somehwere. Shame he doesn't mention the actual studies so we can make a proper assessment. I'll have to look on PubMed later and see what i can find.



Also, we're not sure about what dosages they're using to establish this.

And ECA stack usually has 200mg caf for up to three times  a day! Whereas the "average" cuppa only has about ~50mg.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 25, 2002)

TCD<, I just got second hand info that  the T-Mag article is devastating to coffee drinkers, and had to see for myself. 

http://www.t-mag.com/articles/214app.html

An excerpt:




1) Caffeine intake (in all of its forms) decreases whole body glucose disposal (carbohydrate uptake) by 15-30%.

2) Caffeine intake decreases skeletal muscle glucose disposal by 50%.

3) When consumed with a standard carbohydrate breakfast, caffeine decreases insulin sensitivity, leading to large increases in blood insulin. But even in the face of this insulin surge, blood glucose doesn't disappear at a normal rate. When the body can't take up carbohydrates properly (as when drinking coffee), it releases loads of insulin to help out. However, the coffee actually prevents the insulin from doing this job and you end up with high insulin and glucose. That, my friends, is the serum profile of the obese, type II diabetic.

4) Caffeine decreases insulin sensitivity for at least three hours (this is the duration of the longest study they've performed), but the true duration of the effect isn't known. I speculate that it's at least five hours, the half life of caffeine. 

DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

so we shouldn't have coffee with carbs. Just enjoy the cup between meals-is what I am hoping you're saying


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 25, 2002)

i didn't even think about the fat burner products out there that contain caffeine - good point CD!  i assume this would hold true for kola nut too...


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks chicken baby (I can't remember your new name  ) now how the hell am I gonna argue that it doesn't affect me....I'm gonna be one cranky biatch ya know! 

Someone will note the complete lack of peanut butter from my menu today.

I am starving.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 25, 2002)

you're starving - but your hott!  (is that any small comfort?)


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

No

lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

Butt thanks


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 25, 2002)

no problem - i didn't think it would ease the peanut butter pain.  worth a shot though.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

So DP...if gum is out I guess crystal light is out too huh.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey there, no coffee, no gum, no crystal light...what's a girl supposed to put in her mouth? 

And say, I noticed the complete lack of peanut butter in your diet today. Good job!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey DP please don't take this wrong.  I'll agree with all the information you are providing is correct. But don't you think it's on the extreme end of this sport that you might need to about taking out a little coffee or a couple of pieces (not packs W8) a day of chewing gum? 

The reactions you are already getting are obvious.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

..... 
I was just about to make a pot of coffee before I head to the gym-for energy- I said to myself "let me read that article first"Bad move...
  Man I am PISSED - I have decided NOT to have the coffee-but f*&% it I AM having my Carefree(not anymore ) SF gum!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

Good point PB and I'll clairify....most of that would not be needed for the average individual unless they've stalled and/or need a serious tweak. A competitor in the final weeks of a cut would benefit from eliminating them for sure...as would someone w/ a fat ass who has a photoshoot in 5 weeks


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> .....
> I was just about to make a pot of coffee before I head to the gym-for energy- I said to myself "let me read that article first"Bad move...
> Man I am PISSED - I have decided NOT to have the coffee-but f*&% it I AM having my Carefree(not anymore ) SF gum!



lmfao....*wishes she were snapping gum*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So DP...if gum is out I guess crystal light is out too huh.



Baby....I'll keep you informed! 



Ladies, Ladies Ladies  


Everyone can relax about their coffee and gum....I'm just doing w8!   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm strangely aroused by that.

So um, if I switch to decaf can I still have coffee?  w8, let me guess....I won't get any cream then right? Figures.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm strangely aroused by that.




You should be! 


Let's make gradual changes so we can see what each "one" does to your body?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

Okay...fuq, I'm hungry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...fuq, I'm hungry




What'cha want???? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

What cha got?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 25, 2002)

If I say what cha need...this gets to silly! 

Baby, just "suck it up"...deal with "the Hunger" the way I do! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

Alright fine...I'm sucking it up


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

I have made it through a whole day w/o peanut butter.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 25, 2002)

And leftover chocolate icing??? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

haven't touched it  butt, the kids had pizza tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 25, 2002)

Cum Here....let me smell your breath! 


DP


----------



## Robboe (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> TCD<, I just got second hand info that  the T-Mag article is devastating to coffee drinkers, and had to see for myself.
> 
> http://www.t-mag.com/articles/214app.html
> ...



Yeah man, but like i said earlier, until we see the studies they're using to establish this, we're not gonna be able to make a proper assessment, y'know?

They may have been using horrendously high doses.

All in all, still good to be aware though.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 26, 2002)

P.s. If it's just the taste of coffee you like, decaf wasn't knocked in the article.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

Are we sure I can't just have *one* tbsp of peanut butter?

I can handle it, I swear 

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1 tsp hemp seed oil

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
3 yolks
veggies

*Meal 3*

4 oz chicken
2 tsp oil...olive/hemp
mixed veggies

*Meal 4*

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
4 strawberries
mixed veggies w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 5*

Tuna
1 tbsp mayo
veggies/oil/vinegar
2 oz salmon

*Meal 6*

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
1 tsp oil
4 strawberries

Total:   1737    
Fat: 92  824  48% 
  Sat: 9  85  5% 
  Poly: 17  156  9% 
  Mono: 15  137  8% 
Carbs: 21  83  5% 
  Fiber: 0  0  0% 
Protein: 201  805  47% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


*Water = 5.5 litres!*

*Training*

Superset:

w8ed Lunges, 3 sets, 10, 10, 10
Standing calf, 3 sets, 20, 15, 12

Triset: 

extensions, 3 sets, 20, 20, 20
curls, 3 sets, 20, 20, 20
Seated calf, 3 sets, 15, 12

Toe Press: 2 sets, 15, 15


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi w8, how is your training going.   When is your next contest.  

I got a new trainer starting tomorrow, a woman trainer. I have a picture of her in my journal if you are interested.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are we sure I can't just have *one* tbsp of peanut butter?
> 
> I can handle it, I swear




NO! 

As in NO, I'm sure you can't  'Handle It!" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm truly offended....*I* am not one of those people who manages to fit 4 tbsp of peanut butter on one tbsp....nor do I go double dip....you know I have to have at least one tbsp a day...remember last time


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hi w8, how is your training going.   When is your next contest.
> 
> I got a new trainer starting tomorrow, a woman trainer. I have a picture of her in my journal if you are interested.




Training was going good but for the past two days I've felt really weak and it sux, lol. Going to check out that pic now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm truly offended....*I* am not one of those people who manages to fit 4 tbsp of peanut butter on one tbsp....nor do I go double dip....you know I have to have at least one tbsp a day...remember last time




Off-End-Ed??? 


Get over it!   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

You suck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You suck




So do you! 


What part of  "NO!" Don't you understand??? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

The "N"...make that the "O"....you are being very stubborn! I NEED peanut butter


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

I need some peanut butter, too! We were just watching Everybody Loves Raymond and they mentioned pb&j sandwiches...and I wanted to cry!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 27, 2002)

Well I felt like death warmed over all day today. No energy whatsoever. My legs are sore from training yesterday, so my HIIT session was brutal. Meal 4 was a little large, but it really helped w/ the energy level...I felt much better afterwards....now I'm just back to being hungry, lol.....I also didn't eat my first meal till about an hr & a half after i got up....not my usual plan.

*Training*

19 minutes HIIT on the elliptical

*Meal 1*

coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken
....oh shiat, I just remembered...okay, I confess, I had a swipe of peanut butter  

*Meal 2*

1.5 srving protein
1 tsp oil
2 tbsp cream
4 strawberries
veggies

*Meal 3*

6 egg whites
3 yolks
veggies

*Meal 4*

Can tuna
1 tbsp mayonnaise
2 oz cheese

*Total Water = 4.5 litres*


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> Hey there, no coffee, no gum, no crystal light...what's a girl supposed to put in her mouth?



I missed this!

I'm sure DP will cum up w/ a good substitute


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I missed this!
> ...




  YES!  I'm sure DP "WOOD!" 



DP


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thought you might like this


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Thought you might like this



OH, that cuts deep!  

Now I'm gonna have to put up with her "cravings" all day!   


DP


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Rotflmao   
that was BEUUUUUUUTIFUL craig


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!




Guess mmafiters not around....sounds like w8`s got the vibrater out


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey w8, I have my new trainer to kick my a$$ so you don't scare me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey w8, I have my new trainer to kick my a$$ so you don't scare me.



No that's wrong!

Be Afraid!  Be very AFRAID!   


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!




I think you burn fat when you do that! 


(and other things, love the extra "Rs", "Got  GGGRRRR?")


DP


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Poor w8, I wish Albob were here to see this.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 28, 2002)

hi lady.  hope you're feeling ok today.

was the 2 oz of cheese a bit of a cheat or totally ok?  (not giving you sheit about it - just wondering if it's a kindofsortof cheat or totally ok 'cause i sure do like cheese......)


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

The cheese increased my fat/protein intakes for that meal, so it wasn't ideal but it did the job....if I tell you it's okay are you going to have it at each meal?  Depending on where you are in your cut cheese would fall somewhere between "okay" and "cheat" 

*Training*

3 sets NG chins

Superset:
Plate-loaded rows, 3 sets, 10, 8, 8
Lat pullodwn, 3 drop sets, 3+6, 3+4+6, 6+6

Triset:
T-Bar rows, 3 sets, 10, 8, 6
w8ed hypers, 3 sets, 10, 8, 10
cable rows, 3 sets, 10, 10, 10

 My w8's have increased a lot for rows! 

*Meal 1*

coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein

*Meal 2*

tuna
2 tsp olive oil

*Meal 3*

1.5 srving protein
4 strawberries
2 tbsp cream
veggies

*Meal 4*

3.5 oz beef
mixed veggies w/ flax

*Meal 5*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1 tsp flax
1 oz beef

*Meal 6*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
veggies

Total:   1651    
Fat: 87  781  48% 
  Sat: 10  93  6% 
  Poly: 25  224  14% 
  Mono: 14  130  8% 
Carbs: 20  80  5% 
  Fiber: 0  0  0% 
Protein: 193  771  47% 

*total water= 4.5 litres *


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

Hmmmm, lookit that.....NO PEANUT BUTTER!


----------



## danilee (Jun 28, 2002)

W8, you are going to be great...I can't wait to see what the finished product it...You are one sexy mama...Your coloring is good too..>That is why I think you would be a great model...You have a different, but very attractive look to you...Your skin looks great, and the hair is beautiful...What is your background...Itailian?

danilee


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

She could becum "Italian" by injection! 


No P-Nut Butter!  Baby, I'm so proud of you!  You're not weak after all! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> She could becum "Italian" by injection!



I knew that was cumming LOL 



> No P-Nut Butter!  Baby, I'm so proud of you!  You're not weak after all!



Spanks....but you know I'd eat it right now if you said I could  and don't think I didn't catch the weak comment....*doesn't tap!*




DP [/QUOTE]


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 29, 2002)

*training*

Seated press: 1 set 10
Arnold press: 3 sets 6

Superset:
Shrugs: 3 sets, 20, 15, 10
Side laterals: 3 dropsets, 10+10, 12+8, 10+8

Bentover Laterals: 4 dropsets: 12+8, 10+8, 8+8, 6+6

20 minutes HIIT on the elliptical.

*Meal 1*

coffee
2 tbsp cream
7 egg whites
1 yolk

however....as spilled a good portion of the freaking eggs as I was putting them in the pan  so I have no idea how much I actually ate.

*Meal 2*

1.5 srving protein
1tbsp flax seed oil
4 strawberries

*Meal 3*

canned tuna
1 tbsp mayo
mixed veggies w/ 1 tsp flax seed oil

*Meal 4*

1.5 srving protein
4 strawberries
3 tbsp cream

Felt really sick after this meal...I wasn't even really hungry, but i ate (drank) it anyway, skipped veggies though.

*Meal 5*

Stirfried veggies w/ 5 oz chicken
1 oz cheese[/b]

My cals were real low today....just not hungry 

*Meal 6*

Carbing up tonight...

1 asian pear
1/2 cup steel cut oats w/ cinnamon
1/4 cup old fashioned oats
5 oz sweet potato
1 tbsp peanut butter 

I hope I can eat it  It's been a while since I had a carb up and I'm not even hungry today.

Total:   2023    
Fat: 76  686  36% 
  Sat: 11  97  5% 
  Poly: 17  156  8% 
  Mono: 17  155  8% 
Carbs: 139  459  24% 
  Fiber: 24  0  0% 
Protein: 189  756  40% 


*total water =5.5 litres*....will hit 6 by the end of the night


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 29, 2002)

Very Nice! 

I think you need less eggs and some "Breakfast Meat!" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 29, 2002)

I've had meat today...butt are you serious about the eggs?  You did mention a complete change in food choices


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 29, 2002)

It was just a "meat" joke! 

Glad to see you listen to me! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 29, 2002)

OMG....It's been a while since I ate so much food  My carb up is going very very slowly


----------



## Eggs (Jun 30, 2002)

Nooo, dont say less Eggs damnit.

Its always "Eggs are bad for you, or dont eat the whole Egg " and now its dont eat eggs at all.  Shiat, whats a man gotta do for a little on this planet?

Anyways, after the soap opera is finished:

You carb up before bed?  Is it better that way?  Ohh, you're doing an adaption of the NHE diet?

Hey, dont put it in your mouth if your nut going to swallow it!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 1, 2002)

hey w8 - you know me to well.  i have the pb under control and olives were a battle...better i not even get started with cheese!

how was your carb up?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 1, 2002)

w8, the Princess of Pain, had a nice BIG talk with her ass yesterday!  I'm pretty sure she is done with cheese too! 


DP


(shiat, I see what's cumming....NO, I am not her ass!)


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 1, 2002)

LMBIGFATASSOFF 

My carb up sucked actually, made me sick 

eggs...carb up is done all in the final meal to prevent subsequent carb cravings, that groggy feeling after a lot of carbs, and to prevent fat storage since you're relatively depleted and everything will be used for glycogen replenishment.

Dr. of Pain....kiss my ass  

*Training*

Superset:
Cambered Bar Pressdown, 4 sets, 12, 10, 8, 6
EZ Bar Curls, 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 6

Superset:
Seated Overhead EZ-bar Extensions, 3 sets, 6, 6, 6
Concentration Curls: 3 sets, 8,8,8

Superset:
Single-arm Reverse Pressdown, 1 set 10, 2 dropsets 6+8, 5+6
Cable Curls, 1 set 10, 2 dropsets, 6+6, 6+6

Abs....6 sets 25 ...various exercises....between sets of arms.

27 minutes elliptical....15 minutes reg. the rest HIIT

*Meal 1*

Coffee
2 tbsp cream
1 tsp flax
1.5 srving protein

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1 oz ground beef
veggies

*Meal 3*

tuna
1tbsp mayo
veggies

*Meal4 *

3 oz ground beef
3 egg whites
veggies

*Meal 5*

5 oz salmon
3 egg whites
1 yolk
1 tsp mayo
spaghetti squash

Total:   1471    
Fat: 83  744  52% 
  Sat: 16  141  10% 
  Poly: 9  80  6% 
  Mono: 24  217  15% 
Carbs: 12  48  3% 
  Fiber: 0  0  0% 
Protein: 161  643  45% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


I honestly can't remember if I had a 6th meal or not


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMBIGFATASSOFF
> .
> 
> Dr. of Pain....kiss my ass




ASS long ASS there is not too much to kiss Princess of Pain! 


Bring it! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 3, 2002)

My biatch is totally kicking my ass w/ early morning cardio   I'm soooo not able to function w/o coffee in the morning and I'm supposed to be doing two-a-day's....one on an empty stomach in the a.m.....every freaking day I wake up at 6 to do it, and sit down and can't move, every bloody day I plan on skipping it (and I don't think that will change) and then he comes home and drags my ass to the hill to run  I am so not productive...my times suck, he actually outruns me...

So past two days I've done sprints on empty in the morning, and then 30 minutes cardio at the gym in the p.m.

*Training*

DB Press...4 sets, 10, 8, 3+3, 8....a drop set cause the w8 was too heavy....didn't think, I should have just kept it at the 3, I would have been better off, oh well. First set was incline...but my shoulders were bloody well crunching and cracking so I moved to flat after that.

Superset:
flat flyes, 3 sets, 10, 8, 7
pec dec, 3 sets, 10, 8, 6

CG bench, 3 sets, 10, 8, 8

....was the wussiest, shittiest w/o in a long time 

+ the 30 min of cardio...which went real slow.

*Meal 1*

coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1 tsp flax

*Meal 2*

4 oz chicken
2 tsp flax...straight up

*Meal 3*

Can tuna
1 tbsp Mayo
Veggies

*Meal 4*

1.5 srving protein
2.5 tbsp table cream (had to finish it from pre-cut  )
1 tsp flax
6 raspberries
veggies

*Meal 5*

6 egg whites
3 yolks

*Meal 6*

4 oz lean ground beef
veggies

*Total Water = 6 litres*

*Confessions*

I had about an oz of mozzarella w/ meal 3, and I licked the peanut butter off the knife...just a wee little tiny bit


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 3, 2002)

P.S.....damn that peanut butter was good


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 3, 2002)

licking it off the knife makes it taste even better (i've found)

have a great 4th, w8!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, it's official....*Team DPw8* is up and running  DP & I have both been working our asses off 

I just wanna say thanks to everyone who's giving us glowing references....it's so very cool of you and much appreciated! 

And...I want to say thank you to our new clients  for your patience while we got everything set up....now that most things are set up and we know what we're doing, we won't take so long to get back to you w/ things, lol.

Check it out  

Team DPw8 - Online Personal Training and Nutritional Consulting


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks really good gorgeous.  

I hope you get lots of clients.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

THATS A GREAT WEBSITE!!!!!! It looks awesome!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2002)

Love the site.
BTW W8 whats with the 4 liters a day?
Shouldnt you be up to at least 5L?


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Love the site.
> BTW W8 whats with the 4 liters a day?
> Shouldnt you be up to at least 5L?



Um....I forgot to update my journal before I went to bed  Updating now


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

Hit 6 liters. WTG.  
I am really enjoying reading your diary. 
Good ideas.
One question though, why are your workouts only consisting of 2 exercises per bodypart?


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hit 6 liters. WTG.
> I am really enjoying reading your diary.
> Good ideas.
> One question though, why are your workouts only consisting of 2 exercises per bodypart?



You'd have to show me what you're talking about cause I'm certainly doing more than 2 exercises per bodypart, lol.  I train back, chest, shoulders, legs and arms all on their on day.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

Ok i completely misread it sorry.
You train like an animal.
I thought it said a shoulder superset and then tris and did not read the actual exercises to see that it was a triset. 
Opps.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 4, 2002)

*Training*

Okay...the fucking two-a-days are KICKING MY ASS!!!! Seriously....I think I will die soon  Every bloody muscle in my body hurts.

A.M. 

25 minute walk......funny, I used to walk an hr a day and never counted it, I so suck : pathetic : <----picture smilie here.

P.M.

Plate-loaded row: 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 6, different grip each set

WG Lat Pulldown: 3 sets, 10, 6, 6

Good Mornings: 4 sets, 12, 10, 8, 6

_Superset:_
Straight Arm Pulldown: 3 sets, 12, 10, 8
Hypers: 3 sets, 10, 10, 10

Could barely do cardio....21 minutes on the elliptical...if there had been any treadmills left I'd have done more...tread is my "OMG I can possibly move my legs any more" machine.

*Meal 1*

coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/5 srving protein
1 tsp flax

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
3 yolks
I think I had broccoli, lol

*Water = 3 litres*

SOME SORT OF STIMULANT WOULD BE NICE 

P.S.....no comment from the Doc about the peanut butter & cheese ...guess I get to have more


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

I could definately use a stimulant too, where are the men when we need them?  BTW great job on hangin in there with the cardio, it can only get better.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> "OMG I can possibly move my legs any more"




*That's just your imagination!  *



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> SOME SORT OF STIMULANT WOULD BE NICE






> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I could definately use a stimulant too, where are the men when we need them? .




*MMmm men as a stimulant, brilliant thought J'Bo! *






> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> P.S.....no comment from the Doc about the peanut butter & cheese ...guess I get to have more




* Silence was appropriate, butt if you could see the look in my eyes, you'd never "do that" again! 

BTW   *


DP


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 4, 2002)

Ya know w8, I think it would be pretty motivating and inspiring to work out with you.  I bet you're the only woman in your gym who works out the way you do.  I know there aren't any women in my gym who work out anything close to the way I work out and several have told me that.  It's too bad we are so few and far between cause sometimes it's nice to be able to work out with someone who is both inspiring and motivating, just keeps the fun in the workout, know what I mean?

That's one aspect about speed skating I love, being able to compete with other women who are as into it as I am, makes the sport that much more enjoyable.  You make great friends as well as having great competitors.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 4, 2002)

OMG, that's so sweet! 


You guys wouldn't want to train with the women I train, somebody would get their "little, or not so little asses" kicked! 

(actually, it was _nice_ Kyrpto)


DP


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OMG, that's so sweet!
> 
> 
> ...



I don't doubt that!

I also don't doubt that most people couldn't last thru the whole 3 hour speed skating practices with my coach unless they've already been speed skating for quite some time!  He runs us so hard that I have trouble COASTING off the floor cause my legs are shaking so bad, so weak I can hardly stand up!   Since I've been in this sport (since 1996) this team runs the hardest practices by far of any other team I've been on!  Sometimes even the young males (who are at the age when they should be in the best shape) drop out of drills cause they can't "hang" any longer!  And the kids say that out of all the sports they play, speed skating is by far the most demanding of physical stamina!  Okay, I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KryptoAllez *_
> Ya know w8, I think it would be pretty motivating and inspiring to work out with you.  I bet you're the only woman in your gym who works out the way you do.  I know there aren't any women in my gym who work out anything close to the way I work out and several have told me that.  It's too bad we are so few and far between cause sometimes it's nice to be able to work out with someone who is both inspiring and motivating, just keeps the fun in the workout, know what I mean?
> 
> That's one aspect about speed skating I love, being able to compete with other women who are as into it as I am, makes the sport that much more enjoyable.  You make great friends as well as having great competitors.




You're right...there's only 2 other women there that work out hard! I always thought it would be cool to w/o w/ them, but I'm too shy to ask 

I'm sure I wouldn't  last 20 minutes through one of your skating sessions 



P.S....no one give me hell about my numbers from yesterday....obivously haven't updated them, and definitely too lazy to do it now 



DP....I could kick TG's ass  ....shh don't tell her I said that, I was just joking


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Krypto

Sounds like my swimming workouts when I was in High School. We would swim 6 hours a day, 11,000 yards, which is 7 miles a day. 

Typical workout

500 warmup
20x100s @1:30 freestyle
20x100s @1:45 butterfly (I swam butterfly)
20x50s @0:45 freestyle kick
10x200s @2:30 freestyle with inner tube around ankles and paddles on hands
10x200s @2:30 Individual Medley (I also swam IM)
1x1000 no time endurance

Well that wouldn't be typical since every day was totally different. I got up at 4:30 am and swam for 2 1/2 hours in the morning and 3 1/2 after school. All the football players used to tell us that swimming was a sissy sport so we talked two of them into coming out for swimming after football season (oh we swam 10 months a year) and they came to one practice and never came back.

I have always wanted to do speed skating. I bet it is fun competing.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2002)

You guys are somehard core trainers.
One day i will be able to train like you two.
A swimmer friend of mine trained me one day in the pool and i had to leave so i could


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Krypto
> 
> Sounds like my swimming workouts when I was in High School. We would swim 6 hours a day, 11,000 yards, which is 7 miles a day.
> ...



I hear ya, I probably couldn't even swim 2 laps!  LMAO!  Last time I tried to swim a lap I was pretty much out of breath and had trouble finishing!  Swimming is some HARD work, for sure!

Yep, speed skating is fun alright!  If ya want an idea of what it's like, check out my speed skating journal here.

Hmmmm.... so I'm thinking this doesn't really apply to the "Body by Pain" topic, oops!  Sorry w8!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




TG (Tan Girl) is only the tip of the iceberg, for the ladies reference, recent and current trainees:

TG 5'4" 119

Seated row 180
One arm row 90
Weight chins 45
DB  flat press 60
DB incline 55
DB shoulders 50
BB curl 85


Power K 5'7" 138

DL 275
Rack Pull 315
Leg press 12 plates (6 each side X 6)
Decline 155
DB press 55
BB Curls 85


Paris  5'5" 128

Squat 225 for 3
BB curl 85
Flat BB 185


The ROSE (different than the site Rose)


5'5"  126-132 Model looks with 6 kids

Squat 225 for 10-12 (7 months pregnant 185 x10)
(she won't max fo me)

DB press 65
seated shrug 275
DB shoulders 55
Tris...the stack 150


Now who wants to PLAY!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 6, 2002)

You had to put that in _my_ journal?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You had to put that in _my_ journal?




Do you want me to remove it, Ms. Ass Kicker??? 


DP


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Too late 

Damn some real impressive lbs there DP... all trained under.. uh with you???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 6, 2002)

Yes!

They all kick ass!  MAJOR ASS 

TG and Power K are current partners, Paris is a trainer at our gym and I train her ocassionally, The ROSE...more infrequently....a few weeks ago...and I just missed her today!  

DP


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 6, 2002)

Were most of these 1 rep max?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 6, 2002)

No 5-8 range (unless stated), trust me, these women are strong, very strong! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 6, 2002)

Still discussing this in my journal  GGGGGRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 6, 2002)

Well FUCK!   

Everyone reads your journal....YO People...if you want to get a message out, put it here........ 

http://home.cogeco.ca/~lwynne2/consult.htm


DPw8


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 6, 2002)

That was nasty! 

LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 6, 2002)

*Meal 1*

Coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken

*Meal 2*

4.5 oz lean beef....GGRRRRR 
3 egg whites
1 yolk

*Meal 3*

6 egg whites
3 yolks
veggies w/ oil & vinegar

*Meal 4*

6 oz sole cooked in butter
2 oz ground beef
veggies w/ oil & vinegar

*Meal 5*

1/2 banana
1 cup veggies
2/3 cups oats
1/2 cup rice
1 tbsp peanut butter

Total:   1741    
Fat: 73  654  39% 
  Sat: 18  161  10% 
  Poly: 10  92  6% 
  Mono: 23  209  13% 
Carbs: 92  323  19% 
  Fiber: 11  0  0% 
Protein: 171  683  41% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 4.5 oz lean beef....GGRRRRR




What, did you kill the cow yourself Ms. Aggressiveness? 


Excellent day! 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2002)

How did those carbs go down today W8?
I am glad they put those posts up, now you will aim to kick their asses. I know you can do it. 

P.S
DP asked me to ask you to pm me a link.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 6, 2002)

Note to J'Bo:  Please take KUSO! "D

w8, she wants the Women's Bulk! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 6, 2002)

I could have eaten the full carb up


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 6, 2002)

I don't have the women's bulk here...only the women's cut?


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    That was a good one, funny!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 8, 2002)

So I didn't log my meals yesterday....but I didn't cheat at all, 5 meals, approx. 1700kcals.

*Training - 07/07*

Superset:
Standing EZ-bar curls, 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 6....w8's went up here
Overhead DB Extension, 4 sets, 10, 8, 7, 6...w8's went up here too

Superset:
Standing Alternating DB Curl: 10, 8, 8 ...w8's went up
Str8 bar Pressdown: 10, 8, 7

Superset:
Alternating Hammer Curls: 8, 7, 7
Single arm Rope Pressdown: 10, 8, 6

Abs between supersets

Walked a lot yesterday...we also ran the track and did some wind sprints.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 8, 2002)

*07/08/02*

*Meal 1*

coffee
2 tbsp cream
3 oz turkey
1 oz l/g beef

*Meal 2*

can tuna
1 tsp flax
1 tsp olive oil
1/2 srving protein
veggies

Tot lazy to update meals, totals:

Total:   1503    
Fat: 83  746  50% 
  Sat: 10  93  6% 
  Poly: 20  178  12% 
  Mono: 17  151  10% 
Carbs: 17  69  5% 
  Fiber: 0  0  0% 
Protein: 168  673  45% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


*Training*

Superset, 60 RI
Weighted Lunges, 3 sets, 10, 10, 10
Smith Squat, legs forward, 3 sets, 10, 8, 6

Superset
Lying leg curl, 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 5
Extensions, 3 sets, 10, 8, 6

Standing Calf Raise, drop sets, 3 sets of 10+10+10


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 9, 2002)

*Training*

Behind the neck smith presses, 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 5

Superset:
DB Shrugs, 4 sets, 15, 12, 12, 10
DB press, 3 sets, 8, 8, 4....W/O w/ mmafiter, had a spotter 

Superset:
Upright rows, 3 sets, 8, 8, 6
Side laterals, 3 sets, 10, 8, 8

Bent over flyes, 3 sets, 8,8,8

17 minutes, elliptical.


*Meal 1*

coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein

*Meal 2*

Tuna
1 tbsp Mayo
veggies

*Meal 3*

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp flax
berries
mixed veggies w/ olive oil


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey w8, you never post the weights you use. How do we know if you are improving or not. If we want to use your plan we need to know if it works or not. I think posting the weights should be required of DPw8 trainers.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 10, 2002)

*ignoring any comments about w8s from craig* 

I'm pretty sure I've fucked up the order of my training days somehow 

*Training*

Superset:
Standing EZ bar curl, 4 sets, 10, 8, 8, 6
Cambered Bar Pressdown, 4 sets, 10, 10, 10, 8..should've started 10lbs heavier, lol

Superset:
Seated Overhead EZ-bar extension, 3 sets, 8, 7, 6
Standing Reverse Curls, 3 sets, 8, 8, 6

Superset: 
Weghted Bench Dips, 3 sets, 12, 10, 10...I need a training partner to add more weight, lol.
Alternating DB curls, 3 sets, 8, 7, 6

Abs....
Vertical Leg Raises...1 set 20
Knee ups...1 set 25
Crunch on Decline bench...1 set 25


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey w8, had lunch with Albob yesterday and he wanted me to tell you.

STFU  

don't know about what, I guess everything.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey w8, had lunch with Albob yesterday and he wanted me to tell you.
> 
> STFU
> ...



lmao...tell ALBOB I said "nice try, but you're not getting any"


----------



## mmafiter (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey w8, what happened to my running partner in the mornings? The hills and the stadium bleachers are always there waiting to be used.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Hey w8, what happened to my running partner in the mornings? The hills and the stadium bleachers are always there waiting to be used.



*lalalalalalala....I can't hear you*  

*Meal 1*

coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1/3 cup oats

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
3 yolks

*Meal 3*

tuna
2 tsp flax
1/3 cup oats

*Meal 4*

tuna
1 tbsp mayo
veggies w/ oil & vinegar

*Meal 5*

1.5 srving protein
3 tbsp cream
berries

Total:   1528    
Fat: 72  649  43% 
  Sat: 7  66  4% 
  Poly: 10  88  6% 
  Mono: 11  100  7% 
Carbs: 56  199  13% 
  Fiber: 6  0  0% 
Protein: 162  647  43%


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey mmafiter,

Is she turning into a prissy little girl that doesn't work out hard.   and all these people are coming to her for advice. Jeeze


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey mmafiter,
> 
> Is she turning into a prissy little girl that doesn't work out hard.   and all these people are coming to her for advice. Jeeze




YEAH!   Luckily they have me for balance! 


DP


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will agree with that one DP.   

Hey DP, I read on your bio that you did Triathalons, that is cool. I always wanted to do the one in Hawaii. I trained very hard for it, but couldn't do the run. I have very very flat feet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 12, 2002)

It's also very difficult to run a marathon after a 112 mile bike, you saved yourself a lot of Pain! 

I was one of 75 people invited to"Ultraman" in Hawaii one year.

Day one: 10 Kilometer swim, 90 mile ride with 4000 feet of climbing
Day two:  160 mile ride with 9000 feet of climbing
Day three: 52.4 mile run (double marathon)

Believe it or not, the run would have been the easy part! 

DP


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

Good job DP.  

and probably not on the run, they told me the only thing they can do for my ankles and feet is fuse bones together to help with the pain. I will deal with the pain, they are not going to fuse any of my bones together.


----------



## mmafiter (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey mmafiter,
> 
> Is she turning into a prissy little girl that doesn't work out hard.   and all these people are coming to her for advice. Jeeze



Nah, it's just part of my coaching style. I use a blend of negative and positive reinforcement during training. For example we may be doing sprints and if she's lagging behind me I'll casually say; "You know you aren't doing too bad for a woman. Women can't be expected to be as competitive as men due to thier natural inferiority, so don't worry about always being behind me."

Usually she will get so pissed off that she pushes herself harder and gets a better time. Then at the end I'll say; "That was great, you looked really good out there."

Anger and frustration are good motivators.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

Oh I get it, first you tell her the truth, and then you lie to her to build her back up.   


w8 you know that I am just giving you shiat.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 12, 2002)

*Training*

NG chins, 4 sets of 4

Plate-loaded row, 4 sets, 10, 8, 8, 6

Superset:
WG lat pull, 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 6
Cable rows, 4 sets, 8, 8, 6, 5

Superset:
Straight arm pull down, 3 sets, 10, 7, 6
Weighted Hypers, 2 sets, 333 tempo, 14, 10, 


23 minutes HIIT on the elliptical

Anger is a good fuel for a w/o.


*Meal 1*

coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1/3 cup oats

*Meal 2*

tuna
2 tsp flax seed oil
1/3 cup oats


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 13, 2002)

Okay...so, my diet ended yesterday w/ alcohol, peanut butter and cheese...hence no update 

*Training*

Parallel Bar Dips, 3 sets, 12, 10, 10

Flat Smith Press, 5 sets, 10, 8, 6, 4, 4

Superset:
Incline DB flye, thumbs facing, 3 sets, 10, 8, 8
Pec Deck, 3 sets, 10, 8, 10

Superset:
Incline DB Press: 3 set, 7.5 <---I failed, not enough rest , 8, 5
DB Pullovers: 3 sets, 12, 10, 10

10 minutes of the tread, incline
15 minutes HIIT on the stepper

*Meal 1*

coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein

*Meal 2*

can of tuna
2 tsp flax seed oil

*Meal 3*

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
1 tsp flax
berries
mixed veggies w/ oil & vingear

*Meal 4*

4 oz lean ground beef
veggies w/ oil & vinegar

*Meal 5*

2oz lean beef
4 egg whites
2 yolks

Also had a coffee w/ cream...but only actually drank half of it.

...and at this point I was only at about 1300 kcals 

I'm finding I'm not getting enough kcals w/ the 5 meals...I'm so not hungry....I don't even think about food anymore.

So I'm licking the peanut butter jar clean right now  Also had some cheese, lol.

Total:   1657    
Fat: 97  877  54% 
  Sat: 22  194  12% 
  Poly: 15  138  8% 
  Mono: 23  208  13% 
Carbs: 19  70  4% 
  Fiber: 1  0  0% 
Protein: 172  689  42%


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 14, 2002)

My upper body is so sore it hurts to move my arms to pull my pants down when I have to pee.

That is all.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 14, 2002)

Great update.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Great update.



Yeah, I agree. I love her informative posts.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2002)

Been there, done that!

Sometimes I can't reach across my back to put my bra on!! LOL


----------



## Robboe (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> Been there, done that!
> 
> Sometimes I can't reach across my back to put my bra on!! LOL



pfft...

the primitive women didn't have bras...


----------



## mmafiter (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My upper body is so sore it hurts to move my arms to pull my pants down when I have to pee.
> 
> That is all.



Aaaalllllrighty then! Thanks for the info.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> quote:
> ...






Okay...training for today....35 minutes elliptical, 10 min tread.

*Meal 1*

coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1 tsp flax

*Meal 2*

7 egg whites
3 yolks

*Meal 3*

1.5 cans tuna
1.5 tbsp mayo
veggies

*Meal 4*

7 egg whites
1.5 yolks
1/2 tbsp mayo
1 oz ground beef
veggies w/ oil & vinegar

*Meal 5*

5 oz chicken
1 tsp olive oil
apple

Total:   1598    
Fat: 76  683  44% 
  Sat: 14  128  8% 
  Poly: 11  100  6% 
  Mono: 20  181  12% 
Carbs: 34  121  8% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 188  752  48% 


There...I damn well better hit some decent numbers tonight, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 14, 2002)

Stop cheating or LMAO is the only way you will get rid of "it" in time for pictures! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Stop cheating or LMAO is the only way you will get rid of "it" in time for pictures!
> 
> 
> DP



It was only one chocolate chip 


Okay...so, Mindy & Jeff emailed me to see if I'm still coming to musclemania to help backstage. Seems there's a male competitor that needs help w/ his tanning cream  ......um, that would be a hell yeah  I thought for sure I'd get stuck taking tickets or something, instead...I'm rubbing cream all over a ripped muscle-dude    

I may have to leave the biatch at home


----------



## mmafiter (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> I'm rubbing cream all over a ripped muscle-dude
> 
> I may have to leave the biatch at home



Alright, cue the music!

Oh-oh-oh-oh... (repeat 4 times)

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting, those jerks were fast as lightning In fact it was a little bit fright'ning, but they fought with expert timing

There was funky China men from funky Chinatown
They were trapping when up, they were trapping when down
It's an ancient Chinese art, and everybody knew their part
For my friend, ain't you a stiff, then I'm kickin' from the hip

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting, those kids were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit fright'ning, but they fought with expert timing

There was funky Billie Jim and little Sammy John
He said, here comes the big boss, let's get it on
We took the bow and made a stand, started swaying with the hand A sudden motion made me stiff, now we're into a brandnew trip

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting, those kids were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit fright'ning, but they did it with expert timing

Oh-oh-oh-oh...(repeat 4 times)


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 15, 2002)

....even funnier ...he thought I was joking, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 15, 2002)

*Training*

Wind sprints w/ the biatch....he's damn slow for a guy 

*Meal 1*

coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
berries

*Meal 2*

Tuna
2 tsp flax

*Meal 3*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
apple

*Meal 4*

7 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 5*

5 egg whites
1 yolk
2 oz lean ground beef
broccoli

*Meal 6*

5 oz salmon
1.2 tbsp mayo

Total:   1642    
Fat: 84  754  47% 
  Sat: 11  103  6% 
  Poly: 22  194  12% 
  Mono: 19  175  11% 
Carbs: 38  137  9% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 180  719  45%


----------



## mmafiter (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Training*
> 
> Wind sprints w/ the biatch....he's damn slow for a guy



Whoa! Slow down there little miss Gloria Steinem wannabe (I am woman hear me roar..........ROAR!). 

I hurt my ankle so I had to run on a gimp leg. I seem to remember you bent over after a couple reps, panting and clutching your chest saying "I think I pulled a hamstring or something. Oh God, I need to sit down!" 

Next time we go, I'll turn on the jets and all you'll see is tail baby.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> I hurt my ankle so I had to run on a gimp leg. I seem to remember you bent over after a couple reps, panting and clutching your chest saying "I think I pulled a hamstring or something. Oh God, I need to sit down!"



lmfao....I was not ....I do remember saying something about not being able to see you in my peripheral vision and that I didn't need to push myself because you were obviously way behind me  *sigh* Wish Jas were here so I had someone to train w/ who could give me a little competition


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

morning W8!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 16, 2002)

hey w8 - i know it's irrelevent.....but i'm curious.  are you starving on this diet?

are you drinking about 6 liters a day or have you bumped it up?  (i still struggle with the water intake!  shouldn't be hard.  i'm really going to focus on it this week so it becomes habit)


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hey w8 - i know it's irrelevent.....but i'm curious.  are you starving on this diet?
> 
> are you drinking about 6 liters a day or have you bumped it up?  (i still struggle with the water intake!  shouldn't be hard.  i'm really going to focus on it this week so it becomes habit)



 Hi NT 

 NG....No, I'm not....and it's a big problem, lol....my metabolism has slowed and I need a reset but unfortuneately I don't have the time for it so I'm relying on frequent tweaks to get me through till I can reset my metabolism.

And I'm hitting about 6 litres...sometimes only 5 if I'm busy and not near a bathroom lol.


*Training*

30 minutes elliptical
15 minutes HIIT

Then we went for an hr and half long walk  Holy cardio batman!

*Meal 1*

coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1 tsp flax

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
3 yolks
about 1/4 can leftover tuna w/ mayo

*Meal 3*

4 oz lean beef
Mixed veggies w/ oil & vinegar

*Meal 4*

4 oz lean beef
veggies w/ oil & vinegar
apple....shouldn't have had both 

*Meal 5*

1.5 cans tuna
1 tbsp flax

Total:   1546    
Fat: 86  774  51% 
  Sat: 16  140  9% 
  Poly: 25  229  15% 
  Mono: 22  197  13% 
Carbs: 10  39  3% 
  Fiber: 0  0  0% 
Protein: 179  715  47% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 
 Calorie Breakdown 

 Fat  Carbs 
 Protein  Alcohol


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi w8! I love reading your journal...for starters you and your "biatch" crack my ass up! :lol

But seriously, you look amazing! I have a journal at MM and someone suggested that I start one here and I might. I know that my diet will be torn to shreds but maybe that's what I need 

Since 05/06, I've dropped 20lbs and 6.1% bf without losing any lean mass.

Okay..enough cluttering up your journal. 

I think I will start one and let the wolves in! 

Anyhow..that's for the inspiration!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 17, 2002)

DP! Six is killing me!   Not used to it now!

Hammerlynn...congrats on your fat loss! Good for you 

Glad to see you're gonna stick around


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 17, 2002)

Did you say six...it's not even six o'clock...what do you know about six?      Run around the computer 50 times and  then call me, it doesn't work if you sit on your ass all day!    


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Did you say six...it's not even six o'clock...what do you know about six?      Run around the computer 50 times and  then call me, it doesn't work if you sit on your ass all day!
> 
> DP



Well I haven't had six _yet_...butt they're closer together than I'm used to and I'm stuffed! I haven't had 6 in a long time! 

Are you telling me to do cardio Dr. Pain....cuz I thought for sure you wanted my ass to stay put


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Well I haven't had six _yet_...butt they're closer together than I'm used to and I'm stuffed! I haven't had 6 in a long time!
> ...





MMmmm, boy could I ever miscumscrew that! 

Closer together....STUFFED.....no 6...in a long time, wonder what she is trying to say here :cumfused:


I'm telling you to "walk it off"....not do cardio!    Princess! 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

I love your journal W8.
It is so entertaining watching you and your biatch joke around.


----------



## mmafiter (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I love your journal W8.
> It is so entertaining watching you and your biatch joke around.



I'm not joking!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 18, 2002)

Good morning w8lifter


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 22, 2002)

Okay...so, I guess an update is in order....my diet on the weekend was bad!!!! I started each day okay w/ protein/cream/flax...but then i ran out of food and had a protein bar (not even a low carb one! ) and a slice of pizza 

...and I was lucky if I got 3 litres each day....it was bad! 

*Training*

Heels elevated squats: 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 4.....120 sec RI

Compound Set:
SLDL, 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 6.....0 sec RI
Lying leg curls, 4 sets 8.....180 sec RI

DP...I usually put these two exercises together...even though my w8's increased this week...would I be better off doing the SLDL alone and supersetting curls /w extensions? The curls do take away from the deads a bit, even w/ the 180 sec RI 

Superset:
Standing Calf Raise: 4 sets, 18, 14, 12, 12
Leg Extensions: 3 sets, 15, 12, 12

Decline Crunch, 1 set 40
Flat Crunch, 1 set 40

Did about 8 minutes of elliptical before I said fuck this shit!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 22, 2002)

No, it's a good super set for now, another good one is to combine BB SLDLs and DB SLDLs with 0 seconds RI!
After your photo shoot, we change your RI and then increase your w8s! 


Today we SS Back squats with DB squats and it killed! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No, it's a good super set for now, another good one is to combine BB SLDLs and DB SLDLs with 0 seconds RI!
> After your photo shoot, we change your RI and then increase your w8s!
> 
> ...



Okay  ...not looking forward to combining SLDL w/ SLDL lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Okay  ...not looking forward to combining SLDL w/ SLDL lol



SUCK IT UP!   Oh, "And just do it!"


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 22, 2002)

*sucking*

Too lazy to do meals today, totals are below...meal 1 was off, but the rest was good...I will list if _someone_ makes me 

Total:   1874    
Fat: 90  813  44% 
  Sat: 14  125  7% 
  Poly: 18  165  9% 
  Mono: 19  175  10% 
Carbs: 65  220  12% 
  Fiber: 11  0  0% 
Protein: 199  797  44%


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 23, 2002)

*Meal 1* 7:30

coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken

*Meal 2* 11:30

1.5 srving protein
4 berries
1 tbsp ground flax seed
1 tsp flax seed oil

*Meal 3* 3:00, post W/O

1/2 cup oats w/ cinnamon
1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp ground flax seed

*Meal 4* 6:30

5 oz fish (perch)
mixed veggies w/ oil & vinegar

*Meal 5* 9:30

4 oz chicken
mixed veggies w/ oil & vinegar

*Total water = 5 litre*

*Training*

All my w8's went up except for side laterals....GGGGRRRRR!

Seated Press, 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 5

Superset:
DB shrugs, 4 sets, 15, 15, 12, 10
Upright rows, 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 6

Bent over rear flyes, 4 sets, 14, 12, 10, 10

Standing side laterals, 3 sets, 14, 14, 12

45 brutally long minutes on the elliptical.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Meal 1* 7:30
> 
> coffee
> ...


That sounds pretty gross W8lifter. Coffee and chicken- Blech...

Hey whatcha doin drinking coffee anyway?


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 23, 2002)

It's decaff


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

*Meals* - secret  lol


*Total Water - 5 litres*

*Training*

*1. Parallel Bar Dips:* 2 sets, 14, 12.....60sec RI

*2. Flat DB Press:* 4 sets, 10, 8, 7, 6......120sec RI, pyramiding

*3a. Incline DB Press:* 4 sets, 10, 8, 8, 8.....0sec RI
*3b. Incline DB Flye:* 4 sets, 8, 6, 6, 4....180sec RI, pyramiding
*
4a. High Incline Reverse Curls: 1 set 20
4b. Hanging Leg Raise: 1 set 10

5a. Pec Deck:* 3 sets, 10, 8, 8....60 sec RI, pyramiding
*5b. Crunches:* 3 sets, 40, 30, 30....60 sec RI


40 Minutes Elliptical


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 26, 2002)

*Training*

Was rushed for time so RI's were too short, had to SS everything, and my back was still sore from upright rows and deads...all which lead to a crappy w/o 

1a. Plate-loaded Rows: 4 sets, 10, 8, 8, 6...pyramiding
1b. WG Pulldowns: 4 sets, 8, 7, 6+4, 7+5...pyramiding w/ a drop

2a. V-Bar Cable Rows: 4 sets, 8, 7, 6, 5...pyramiding
2b. T-Bar Rows: 4 sets, 10, 8, 8, 6...pyramiding

20 minutes elliptical

*Total Water = 2 litres*


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 28, 2002)

*07/28/02* 

*Training* 

*1a. Cambered Bar Pressdown*, 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 7...0 sec RI
*1b. Standing EZ-bar Curls*, 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 4...90 sec RI

*2a. Knee ups,* 1 set 50...0 sec RI
*2b. Decline Crunches, * 1 set 25

*3a. Lying Tri Ext. to Forehead,* 3 sets, 8, 7, 7....0 sec RI
*3b. CG Bench,* 3 sets, 12, 12, 12....60 sec RI
*3c. Preacher Curl,* 3 sets, 8, 7, 7....120 sec RI

*4a. Reverse Curls, * 1 set 25
*4b. Crunches, * 1 set 50

*5a. Seated Overhead Tri Ext.,* 3 sets, 8, 7, 6...0 sec RI
*5b. Seated Alternating DB Curl,* 3 sets, 8, 7, 6...90 sec RI

*6a. Reverse Curls, * 1 set 25
*6b. Crunches, * 1 set 50

*7a. Single Arm Reverse-Grip Pressdown*, 3 sets, 5+5+5, 8+8, 7+6...0 sec RI
*7b. Cable Curls*, 3 sets, 10+8+6, 8+6, 7+6...60 sec RI

45 minutes elliptical...kick ass session.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 28, 2002)

Damn! 

No "Sandbagging" here! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Damn!
> 
> No "Sandbagging" here!
> ...



Spanks Babe ...but I wussed out today 

*Training*

*1a. Smith Machine Squats*, 5 sets, 12, 10, 8, 6, 6...60 sec RI
*1b. Lunges*, 5 sets 10....180 sec RI

*2. Standing Calf Raise*, 4 sets, 15, 15, 12, 10...60 sec RI

*3a. Extensions*, 3 sets, 8+4+4, 8+8, 20
*3b. Curls*, 3 sets, 8+4+4, 9+6, 20
*3c. Seated Calf Raise*, 2 sets, 18, 18


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 30, 2002)

*Training*

*1. Seated Press* 5 sets, 10, 8, 6, 4, 4...RI 120-180 sec

*2a. DB Shrugs* 3 sets, 15, 15, 12...0 sec RI
*2b. Machine Shrugs* 3 sets, 15, 12, 10...90 sec RI

*3a. Smith Press, behind the neck* 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 4...60 sec RI
*3b. Upright Rows* 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 4...60 sec RI

*4a. Side Laterals* 4 sets, 12, 10, 8, 8...0 sec RI
*4b. Bent over Laterals* 4 sets, 10, 10, 8, 8...90 sec RI

42 minutes elliptical


----------

